# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة السبت الاول من اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حفلة أهداف في فوز مثير للمريخ على الأهلي مدني


كووورة-بدر الدين بخيت





سجل  لاعبو المريخ والأهلي مدني 8 أهداف، في المباراة المثيرة التي جرت بينهما،  ضمن المرحلة الـ32 من الدوري السوداني، وانتهت لمصلحة الأحمر (5ـ3)، مساء  الجمعة.

سجل للمريخ، رمضان عجب (10)، فرانسيس كوفي من ركلة جزاء  (22)، ومحمد الرشيد (70)، وأوكرا (79)، وبكري المدينة (90+1)، بينما سجل  للأهلي مدني، العاجي كوفي (39)، وحاتم رحال (60)، ونادرعطا (80).

ورفع المريخ رصيده، إلى 74 نقطة، ويبتعد بالمركز الثاني، فيما توقف رصيد الأهلي مدني، عند 35 نقطة.

جاءت  المباراة قوية من الطرفين، وظهر الأهلي مدني بصورة طيبة خلال الشوط الأول،  وتقاسم السيطرة مع المريخ، الذي عانى من إصابة رمضان عجب، وخروجه من  الملعب ليحل محله محمد الرشيد.

وفي الشوط الثاني، جاء اللعب مفتوحًا  وحماسيًا، حيث أدار فاروق جبرة، مدرب المريخ، المباراة، بشكل مميز؛ حيث  أجاد توظيف لاعبيه، بالإضافة إلى تغييراته الناجحة، بإخراج رمضان، ودخول  عنكبة، وحول حماد بكري للظهير الأيمن، ليوقف خطورة فريد سيف الدين، لاعب  الأهلي.

وفقد المريخ جهود مهاجمه عنكبة؛ بعد حصوله على بطاقة حمراء؛ جراء احتكاكه بمدافع الأهلي، وجدي عبود، في الدقيقة (72).





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


كسب  المريخ مضيفه الاهلي مدني بنتيجة 3-5 في المباراة لعبت عصر الجمعة في  استاد مدينة ود مدني ، في إطار الجولة 32 لبطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز .  بالنتيجة ارتفع رصيد المريخ الي 74 نقطة

رمضان عجب وضع المريخ في  المقدمة في الدقيقة 5 من بداية المبارة واصف الغانلي اوكرا الهدف الثاني في  الدقيقة 10 من ضربة جزاء ، فريق الاهلي سجل الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 25 ليل  النتيجة ، وتمكن من إدراك التعادل في بداية الشوط الثاني ، ليتمكن محمد  الرشيد من تسجيل الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 70 .

وشهدت الدقيقة 77 طرد لاعب المريخ محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة بالبطاقة الحمراء .

وقبل  انتهاء المباراة تمكن بكري المدينة من أصافة الهدف الرابع للمريخ بمجهود  فردي ، وبعد أقل من دقيقة سجل أصحاب الأرض الهدف الثالث . وفي الدقيقة  الاولي من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع تمكن الغاني اوكرا من حسم المباراة  وتسجل الهدف الخامس من ضربة حرة مباشرة .

التشكيلة . جمال سالم ،  احمد ضفر ، صلاح نمر ، وليد بدرالدين ( محمد الرشيد ) ، بخيت خميس ،حماد  بكري ، عمر بخيت رمضان عجب ( عنكبه) ، كوفي ( عبدو جابر ) ، اوكرا ، بكري  المدينة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* في مباراة المتعة والإثارة.. المريخ يهزم أهلي مدني 3/5

مباراة  المتعة والإثارة هي التي جمعت أهلي مدني بضيفه المريخ عصر امس على ملعب  الجزيرة ضمن الجولة 33 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث شهدت إحراز ثمانية أهداف  و انتهت لمصلحة المريخ بخمسة أهداف مقابل ثلاثة للأهلي، وكان الشوط الأول  انتهى بتقدم المريخ بهدفين لهدف حيث سجل له الغاني اوكراه ورمضان عجب فيما  قلص الغاني كوفي كونامي الفارق للأهلي مع نهاية الشوط الأول، ومع انطلاقة  الشوط الثاني نجح الأهلي في ادراك التعادل عن طريق حاتم رحال ليسجل محمد  الرشيد الهدف الثالث للمريخ ويضيف بكري المدينة الهدف الرابع للأحمر ليعود  الأهلي ويقلص الفارق عن طريق وجدي عبود من منتصف الملعب كأروع وأجمل  الأهداف المحرزة في النسخة الحالية من الممتاز في حين اختتم الغاني اوكراه  مهرجان الأهداف المريخي مسجلاً الهدف الخامس للمريخ والثاني الشخصي له في  المباراة، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 74 نقطة معززاً موقعه في المركز  الثاني وتجمد رصيد أهلي مدني في 34 نقطة، وكان عنكبة مهاجم المريخ نال  البطاقة الحمراء بعد اعتدائه على أحد لاعبي الأهلي من دون كرة.

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجندل الاهلي مدني بخماسية في الممتاز

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حقق  المريخ فوزا كاسحا على الاهلي مدني بخمسة اهداف مقابل ثلاثة في المواجهة  المثيرة التي جمعتهما عصر اليو باستاد مدني ضمن مباريات الاسبوع  الــــــــ(32) لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ..انتهى الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ  بهدفين لهدف حملا توقيع رمضان عجب في الدقيقة 5 و اوكرا في الدقيقة التاسعة  و فيما احرزاللاعب كوفي هدف الاهلي في الدقيقة 29 و في الشوط الثاني  احرزاللاعب حاتم رحال هدف التعادل للاهلي قبل ان يعود اللاعب محمد الرشيد  ويحرز هدفا ثالثا للمريخ وفي الدقيقة 89 احرز بكري المدينة الهدف الرابع  فيما احرز اللاعب موسى كيتا هدفا اسطوريا للاهلي من وسط الملعب في الدقيقة  90 و اختتم اللاعب اوكرا مهرجان الاهداف من ضربة ثابتة في الدقيقة 92
الشوط الاول
منذ  بدايته وضح مسعي المريخ الى الوصول الى شباك الاهلي مدني و قاد اللاعب  رمضان عجب هجمة خطيرة على مرمي الاهلي لكنه لعب مرة مرت ضربة مرمي
رد الاهلي مدني بهجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب العاجي كوفي كوامي لكن صلاح نمر كان بالمرصاد و ابعد كرته الى خارج الملعب رمية تماس
هدف سريع
في  الدقيقة الخامسة من الشوط الاول احرز اللاعب رمضان عجب الهدف الاول للمريخ  مستفيدا من تمريرة اللاعب بكري المدينة اودعها الشباك بعد ان مر من اللاعب  وجدي عبود
الاهلي رد عبد اللاعب نادر عطا و انطلق بها من الجهة اليسري  للمريخ و ارسل كرة عكسية ابعدها اللاعب احمد عبد الله ضفر الى خارج الملعب  قبل ان تصل الى اللاعب كوفي كوامي
هدف ثاني للمريخ
احرز اللاعب اوكرا الهدف الثاني للمريخ من ركلة جزاء ارتكبها اللاعب موسي كيتا مع اللاعب رمضان عجب
تهديد من اصحاب الارض
هدد الاهلي مدني المريخ عقب الهدف الثاني و الذي تسلم زمام الوسط و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي المريخ عبر نادر و كوفي
هدف للاهلي
احرز اللاعب كوفي كوامي الهدف الاول للاهلي مدني من تمريرة اللاعب نادر عطا
هدف ضائع للاهلي
اهدر اللاعب كوفي هدفا محققا للاهلي مدني وهو في مواجهة الحارس جمال سالم لعبها بعيدة عن المرمى
تهديد مجددا
عاد  الاهلي في الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة ركز الاهلي على الجانب الهجومي و  اهمل الدقاع و كادت شياكه ان تتلقي هدفا آخرا من بكري لكن سوء الطالع لازم  اللاعب لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدفين لهدف
الشوط الثاني
حاول مع بدايته الاهلي احرز هدف و قاد هجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب فريد سيف الدين لكن دفاع المريخ كان بالمرصاد لكل شاردة وواردة
هدف التعادل
احرز اللاعب حاتم رحال هدف التعادل للاهلي من هفوة من اللاعب بخيت خمبس تسببت في الهدف الثاني للاهلي
عودة مريخية
عقب الهدف الذي احرزه الاهلي تراجع اصحاب الارض فيما عاد المريخ الى السيطرة و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي الدش
الهدف الثالث
احرز  اللاعب محمد الرشيد الهدف الثالث للمريخ في الدقيقة الخامسة و العشرين من  الشوط الثاني من ركلة زاوية نفذها اللاعب اوكرا باتقان حولها لداخل الشباك
طرد عنكبة
طرد حكم المباراة احمد بلال كركة اللاعب عنكبه بسبب اعتداءه على اللاعب وجدي عبود
الاهلي لم يستفد من النقص
لم يستفد الاهللي
لم يستفد الاهلي من النقص في المريخ بعد طرد اللاعب عنكبه
احداث مؤسفة
بعد  طرد اللاعب عنكبه حصبت جماهير الاهلي الملعب بالحجارة و اصابة اللاعب  ابراهيم جعفر بشج في رأسه و بجانب اصابة احد افراد الجهاز الفني بحجر ليتم  اسعافهما داخل الملعب
هدف رابع
احرز اللاعب بكري المدينة هدف المريخ الرابع مستفيدا من تمريرة عمر بخيت و التي تخطى بها اثنين من لاعبي المريخ
هدف ثالث للاهلي
احرز اللاعب موسي كيتا الهدف الثالث للاهلي في الدقيقة 90 وذلك من منتصف الملعب كأجمل اهداف الدوري الممتاز
هدف خامس للمريخ
احرز  اللاعب اوكرا الهدف الخامس للمريخ من ضربة ثابتة نفذها باتقان في مرمي  الدش انتهت عليه المباراة بهذه النتيجة ارتفع المريخ بنقاطه الى 74 نقطة في  المركز الثاني و تجمد الاهلي مدني في 35 نقطة

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مزمل أبو القاسم: سننسحب من الدوري والكأس طالما أن الاتحاد يدعم الفوضى ولا يحترم القانون



  أعلن الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم مساعد رئيس المريخ للشئون الإعلامية، الناطق  الرسمي باسم النادي عدم أداء المريخ لمباراتيه الدوريتين أمام أهلي شندي  والهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وانسحابه من بطولة كأس السودان، عقب سماح  الاتحاد للهلال بتتويج فريقه وبث احتفالات التتويج في قناة فضائية يفترض  أنها قومية، على الرغم من وجود شكوى معلقة تقدم بها المريخ ضد الهلال ولم  تحسم بعد، وقال مزمل إن ناديه احترم اللوائح  التي تحكم المنافسة، وقدم شكوى قانونية استند فيها إلى نصوص القواعد  العامة التي تحكم النشاط الكروي في البلاد لم تجد إلا الإهمال من الاتحاد  ولجنة الاستئنافات العليا التي رفضت حسم الاستئناف ولم تنظر فيه حتى اللحظة  مع أن المريخ قدمه منذ شهور، وطعن خلاله في قضية شهدت أسوأ واقعة تواطؤ  معلن في تاريخ الانتقالات، وأضاف مزمل: طالما أن الاتحاد لا يحترم إلا من  يثيرون الفوضى ولا يهتم إلا بمن يخرقون القوانين التي تحكم نشاطه ويتمردون  على سلطته فسنتعامل معه باللغة التي يفهمها وسننسحب من الدوري ولن نؤدي أي  مباراة في كأس السودان حتى يفرض الاتحاد هيبته ويحترم قوانينه ويؤكد  حاكميته على النشاط ويوقف الفوضى المستشرية منذ العام المنصرم، وقال مزمل  في ختام تصريحه: آن أوان الحسم.. إما قانون أو فوضى، على نفسها جنت براقش.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية  السبت الموافق 1 اكتوبر 2016

عناوين صحيفة الصدى

الزعيم يسحق سيد الاتيام بخماسية ومجلسه يفتح النيران على النيل الازرق
فاروق جبرة : طرد عنكبة صحيح والاخطاء الدفاعية مستمرة منذ بداية الموسم
كيتا : لمحت جمال سالم محتفلا فسددت من السنتر في المرمى وركلة جزاء المريخ صحيحة

عناوين صحيفة الزعيم

المريخ يكسر عناد الاهلاويةبخماسية نارية
العقرب يقدم الافضل ويسجل الهدف الاجمل ...
الحشود تحتفل بالانتصار وسلوك مشين من جماهير ودمدني
سقوط مهني مرع لقناة النيل الازرق .. تنقل احتفال الازرق ببطولة لم تكتمل وتخسر الملايين من جماهير الاحمر


عناوين صحيفة الزاوية

عجب اوكرا العقرب والرشيد كسرو صمود الاهلي العنيد
مهرجان (اقوان) في شباك سيد الاتيام
مجلس المريخ يهاجم قناة النيل الازرق بسب احتفال الهلال ويدعو الجماهير لمقاطعتها
عمومية اتحاد الكرة تتصدر اجندة كونغرس الفيفا .. وهاني بوريدة مراقبا للانتخابات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مزمل أبو القاسم: قناة النيل الأزرق دمرت رصيد عشر سنوات من المهنية في ليلة واحدة

شن  الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم، مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ للشئون الإعلامية،  الناطق الرسمي باسم مجلس المريخ هجوماَ عنيفاً على قناة النيل الأزرق، بسبب  إقدامها على بث احتفال أقيم داخل إستاد الهلال بعد نهاية مباراة رسمية في  الدوري، قبل ختام المنافسة، ومن دون أن تستأذن الاتحاد المنظم للبطولة، ومن  دون أن تكون لها أدنى علاقة ببطولة الدوري، لأنها ليست القناة المالكة  لحقوق البث، وقال مزمل: شعرنا بالأسى لحال النيل الأزرق، التي تخلت عن رصيد  ضخم من المهنية، شيدته على مدى أكثر من عشر سنوات، وكسبت به احترام ملايين  المشاهدين داخل السودان وخارجه، ببثها لاحتفال عشوائي بمقابل مادي زهيد..  وذكر أن ما فعلته القناة أمس استفز الملايين من أنصار نادي المريخ، وأساء  لقناة محترمة، لم يحدث لها أن جاهرت بانحيازها لأحد طرفي القمة قبلاً،  وتساءل مزمل حول رأي إدارة القناة في حديث أدلى به فوزي أثناء الاحتفال،  وهدد فيه (بحرق المريخ)، وعن الكيفية التي سمحت بها ببث أغنية تصف الهلال  (بسيد البلد)، وقال: مجلس المريخ لن يتعامل مع قناة النيل الأزرق ما لم  تعتذر عما فعلته أمس وتتعهد بعدم تكراره، وجماهير المريخ ستقاطع القناة  التي أستفزت ناديها وأساءت له، وانتقد مزمل مذيع النيل الأزرق محمد فضل  الله، الذي تعود على ذكر اسم (الجوهرة الزرقاء) في مباريات الهلال أكثر مما  يذكر أسماء اللاعبين والفريقين، وتساءل عن دور المعلق المذكور في الترتيب  للاحتفال العشوائي الذي بدأت فقراته بين شوطي المباراة، في بطولة فقدت شرف  التنافس وصارت موجهة و(تسليم مفتاح) للهلال.

*

----------


## كدكول

*اهو كلام ولا بنسحبو ولا اي حاجه مجلس اضعف من ابو الدقيق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جبرة: لا نستطيع حل المشاكل الدفاعية الا في الموسم الجديد



أقر الكابتن فاروق جبرة مدرب المريخ بمشاكل دفاعية بالغة التعقيد واجهت الأحمر في مباراة الأمس أمام أهلي مدني والتي انتهت بفوز الأحمر بخمسة أهداف لثلاثة وأشار إلى أن هذه المشاكل ظلت ملازمة للمريخ منذ انطلاقة الموسم وتعقّدت أكثر في الدورة الثانية بعد إيقاف أمير كمال وعلي جعفر متوقعاً الا تكون هناك أي حلول سريعة للأزمة الدفاعية في الوقت الراهن على الأقل متوقعاً حل هذه المشكلة جذرياً في الموسم الجديد بعد تقديم إضافات جديدة وأشاد جبرة بالأداء البدني المميز لفريقه في هذه المباراة ورأى أنه كان كلمة السر في تسجيل الفريق لثلاثة أهداف في الشوط الثاني وقال فاروق جبرة إن المباراة كانت قوية وشرسة وأمام منافس قوي لعب بإصرار من أجل تحقيق الفوز على الأحمر لذلك تعتبر هذه المباراة من أقوى وأجمل المباريات في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأشار جبرة إلى أن الأهلي يمتلك مجموعة ممتازة من اللاعبين مما ساعد الفريق على تقديم عروض قوية في جميع المباريات لافتاً إلى أن الأهلي أدى باستماتة أكبر أمام المريخ لأن اللعب في مواجهة الفرق الكبيرة يدفع اللاعبين لتقديم أفضل مالديهم، وتابع جبرة: بدأنا المباراة بصورة جيدة ونجحنا في تسجيل هدفين وكنا نتوقع أن نسيّر الأمور بعد ذلك بطريقة سلسة ودون معاناة تذكر لكن حدثت مفاجآت غير متوقعة واستقبلت شباكنا ثلاثة أهداف بأخطاء فردية وظلت هذه الأخطاء تواجهنا في جميع المباريات التي خاضها الفريق مؤخراً وفي النهاية الأخطاء الفردية موجودة في كرة القدم وظللنا نعمل بجدية من أجل معالجة هذه الأخطاء ونتوقع أن تتراجع بصورة كبيرة في المرحلة المقبلة لأننا مازلنا نعمل من أجل معالجة هذه الأخطاء وأضاف: لو أدى اللاعبون بتركيز لما استقبلت شباكنا ثلاثة أهداف لأن هذه العددية كبيرة ولولا أن المقدمة الهجومية كانت ضاربة لما تمكنا من حسم المباراة برغم اهتزاز شباكنا ثلاث مرات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* طبيب المريخ: إصابة العجب طفيفة ومنحناه راحة لمدة 48 ساعة



طمأن الدكتور علاء الدين رئيس القطاع الطبي بنادي المريخ الجماهير الحمراء على سلامة اللاعب رمضان عجب الذي غادر الملعب في مباراة أهلي مدني مستبدلاً بسبب الإصابة مشيراً إلى أن إصابة العجب طفيفة وعبارة عن شد ولذلك منحه الجهاز الطبي راحة لمدة 48 ساعة يعود بعدها للمشاركة في التدريبات بصورة طبيعية، ونفى يس أن تكون هناك قائمة مصابين طويلة في المريخ مؤكداً أن جميع اللاعبين في كامل الجاهزية لآخر وأصعب مباراتين في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته عصر اليوم استعداداً للآرسنال 
 
 

لم يجد المريخ وقتاً للراحة عقب عودة الفريق من مدني حيث أنجز ملف  مباراته أمام أهلي مدني بنجاح وحقق الفوز على سيد الأتيام بخمسة أهداف  لثلاثة حيث يتوقع أن يستأنف الفريق تحضيراته عصر اليوم استعداداً للمواجهة  الصعبة التي تنتظره يوم الأربعاء المقبل أمام أهلي شندي لحساب الجولة 33  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيدخل المريخ تلك المباراة بقوة من أجل تحقيق  الفوز على الآرسنال وتأمين المركز الثاني الذي يحتله الفريق حالياً، وينتظر  أن يعمل الجهاز الفني للمريخ من خلال التدريبات المقبلة على تكثيف الجرعات  التدريبية للمدافعين ومعالجة المشاكل التي تسببت في اهتزاز الشباك الحمراء  ثلاث مرات في مباراة أهلي مدني عصر أمس وسيعمل الجهاز الفني بجدية من أجل  تلافي تلك الأخطاء على لا تتكرر في آخر مباراتين للفريق في المسابقة أمام  أهلي شندي والهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي - 
لاعبو المريخ رجال أولاد رجال

    بنجاح اجتاز الأحمر مطب سيد الأتيام رغم العراقيل والأشواك وسوء الأرضية والتحكيم .
    أثبت لاعبو المريخ بأنهم رجال أولاد رجال .
    وأنهم عند الشدة بأس يتجلى .
    نالوا النقاط الثلاث من فك أسد الجزيرة عرق جبين وخدمة يمين ووصلوا للنقطه 74 .
    حققوا الفوز بدون خدمات السموأل واستهداف كركة ورجال الخطوط الصامتين على المخالفات التى ترتكب فى حق لاعبي المريخ ..ويبادرون برفع الرايات في أي التحام من لاعبي الزعيم .
    رب ضارة نافعة .
    إشهار الكرت الأحمر للاعب عنكبه جعل الدماء تغلى فى دواخل لاعبى المريخ لأن القرار الصحيح هو طرد اللاعب رقم 10 من فريق الأهلى مدنى الذى اعتدى على عنكبه على مرأىً ومشهد من الحكم ورجل الراية .
    طرد عنكبة كان بداية الثورة الميدانية فلعبوا بجهد مضاعف وأمطروا شباك سيد الاتيام بخماسيه ستظل ذكرى لكل لاعبى الأهلى الذين شاركوا فى المباراة.
    صدىً ثانٍ
    بنى عمر ملكيه استراتيجيته على إحكام الرقابه على العجب وأوكراه ..فظهر رمضان عجب وبكرى المدينه .
    وتذكرت على الفور عبارة الممثل عادل امام ..أنا أخاف من واكراه يطلعلى العجب .
    تناسى ملكية مدرب الأهلى مدني أن بالمريخ لاعبين يصنعون الفارق في مقدمتهم بكرى المدينه ورمضان عجب والساحر أوكراه .
    هنالك مقولة مفادها ..ليس المهم كم يستقبل مرماك من الاهداف ..الأهم أن تحرز أهدافاً أكثر .
    وهو ما قام به المدرب القدير فاروق جبره ومساعده أحمد السيد باللجوء للشق الهجومى فحقق المريخ الانتصار وأسعد جماهيره بالأهداف الحلوة الملعوبة وبالأداء الرائع. .
    فارق بين بين مباراة المريخ مع الأهلى مدنى بالأمس وبين مباراة السموأل أقصد الهلال مع الأهلي مدنى .
    رغم الفوز العريض ..إلا أن استقبال شباك المريخ لثلاثة أهداف للمرة الثانيه أمام فريق الأهلي مدني يستدعي المراجعة والوقوف عنده كثيراً لمعرفة الأسباب وعلاجها .خاصة وأن المباريات القادمة أصعب بكثير من مباراة الأمس .
    لا زلت عند رأيي الشخصي بأن تواجد اللاعب عمر بخيت فى وسط المريخ بمثابة خصم على الفرقة الحمراء .
    وحتى لا ألقي الحديث على عواهنه ..انظروا إلى موقع عمربخيت فى الهدف الأول وهو المفترض أن يكون خط الدفاع الأول للمريخ ..لاعب يخترق من العمق ويواجه الدفاع ..أين المحاور ؟
    آخر الأصداء
    عنكبة كرة القدم تلعب بالرأس والقدم وليس بالعضلات .
    هدف بكرى المدينة لا يحرزه إلا العظماء .
    فى كل يوم يسجل فيه بكرى المدينة أدرك سر كراهية الأهلة له .
    العقرب راوغ لاعبين فى نصف دائرة بلمسة سحريه على طريقة الكبار وأحرز أروع الأهداف .
    أوكراه الروعة تمشى على قدمين …نال هدفاً مخلوطاً بين موهية ماردوانا وعبقرية ميسي .
    انتصر مانشيستر يونايتد بالخميس وسار على خطاه المريخ يونايتد وهما وجهان لعملة واحدة هى التفوق .
    بكرى المدينة تسلم البطن الجابتك .
    ختاما يأتى الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
النيلين تواصل استهدافها للمريخ

     لا أعلم ماذا يريد القائمون على أمر القناة من المريخ وجمهوره فهذه القناة  لاتحترم أبداً المريخ سيد البلد وزعيمها الأول عندما تنقل مبارياته.
     عندما لمس حاتم رحل الكرة بيده لم نشاهد إعادة اللقطة وعندما انطلق عنكبة  وتداخل معه عمر الطيب احتسب الحكم ركنية فشاهدنا الإعادة وما كان المخرج  ليعيد اللقطة إذا كانت ركنية.
    اما معلق المباراة الفرحان فعندما  حصبت جماهير الأهلى مدني أرضية الملعب عندما سقط جمال سالم طلباً للعلاج لم  يأت على ذكر الحجارة والحصب.
    وعندما تم طرد عنكبة حصبت الجماهير  التى تواجدت خلف مرمى حارس الأهلى مدني أرضية الملعب فأصبح المعلق واعظاً  يتحدث عن السلوك المرفوض !!
    من اين تأتي قناة النيلين بأمثال معلق مباراة الأمس.
     على القائمين على أمر القناة أن يعلموا أن جماهير المريخ لن تقبل بوجود  هؤلاء المتعصبين في قناة قومية والمقاطعة هي الحل لمثل هذه التصرفات  الصبيانية التى تبدر من بعض الذين يتناسون أن القناة قومية.
    من  لايستطيع أن يخلع عباءته الزرقاء البالية عليه أن ينتظر قناة المدعوم ويعمل  بها لأن قناة النيلين ليست ملكاً للمدفور نادي الأصفار الدولية.
     جماهير المريخ قادره على مقاطعة هذه القناة التى أصبح بعض الذين يعملون  فيها يحاولون أن يقللوا من شأن نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ سيد البلد.
    مثل  مخرج مباراة الأمس و المعلق يجب أن ينتظروا قناة المدفور ليعملوا فيها  فقناة النيلين قناة قومية ولا يجب أن يكون فيها متعصب يتناسى أن التصوير و  الإخراج و التعليق أمانة.
    حقق سيد البلد وزعيمها الأوحد فوزاً مهماً  على سيد الاتيام وكانت مباراة قمة واستطاع فرسان المريخ الأشاوس رغم النقص  العددي أن يحرزوا خمسة أهداف افتتح التسجيل رمضان ثم أوكرا والرشيد وبكري  وأوكرا مرة أخرى ليكسبوا نقاط المباراة.
    استقبلت شباك المريخ ثلاثة أهداف ويجب على فاروق جبرة أن يجد حلاً للأهداف التى أصبحت تلج مرمى جمال سالم.
     رمضان عجب استطاع أن يفتتح التسجيل عندما تم الدفع به في الوسط ونجح في  الحد من خطورة فريد سيف الدين عندما لعب طرفاً أيمن ونجح حماد بكري بعد  خروج رمضان وقدم بكري المدينة مباراة قوية وتلاعب بدفاع سيد الأتيام وأحرز  هدفاً جميلاً.
    وظهر جمهور المريخ مؤازراً و التحية لكل الشجعان الذين كانوا في الموعد.
     على الرغم من أن الحكم محمد بلال كركة لم يحسن ضبط المباراة كما يجب وكان  عليه ان ينتبه للاستفزازات التى تعرض لها عنكبة والركل و الضرب حتى بدون  كرة من قبل وجدي عبود ونادر عطا.
    وكان عليه أن يشهر البطاقة الحمراء  لنادر عطا الذي وضع يده على وجه عنكبة وما لم يعجبنى هو استجابة عنكبة  للاستفزازت وهو لاعب كبير وخبرة وكان يمكن أن يتفادى الاستجابة لمثل هذه  الاستفزازات بتلك الكيفية التى ظهر بها حتى أفقد المريخ عنصراً مهماً في  وقت حرج.
    عندما علمت أن حكم مباراة المدعوم و(أمله) الفاضل أبوشنب  أيقنت بأن المباراة ستنتهي بعدد وافر للمدفور والغريب في الأمر هو احتجاجات  فوزى المرضى وعاطف النور على الحكم.
    أسهل مباراة يخوضها المدعوم هي  دوماً التى يواجه فيها أمل عطبرة فلا تجد أي مقاومة من الأملاوية وعادة  تنتهي بأهداف وبالجملة ولا تشهد المباراة أى شد أو جذب.
    اختلف  تماماً مع الزميل العزيز معاوية الجاك فيما ذكره عن فريق النسور وإذا لاحظ  زميلنا معاوية أن النسور هو من الأندية التى تلعب أمام المدفور بشراسة  ويقاتلون بقوة ولا يظهرون أبداً أمام سيد الأصفار الدولية بمظهر البائع أو  الذي يمنح النقاط بسهولة كبعض الأندية التى تواجه المدعوم.
    حقق  الحكام مالم يستطع أن يحققه هجوم المدعوم هذا الموسم ويجب على الكاردينال  أن يكرّم صلاح أحمد صالح فهو الأحق بالتكريم والتهنئة هذا الموسم.
    موسم تفوح منه رائحة التواطؤ ويُكتب في الأعمدة أن هناك مفاوضات تتم مع المدربين وابتزازاً فكيف يفوز غير المدفور بهكذا موسم.
     سؤال برئ : بعد أن صرّح مدرب الأمل منذ أسابيع بأن المدعوم حسم الدوري  وقبل أن يخوض معركته معهم فهل كان يُنتظر أن يقاتل لاعبو الأمل ومدربهم في  مباراة الأمس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
 المريخ يفوز علي سيد الاتيام
 وقنوات سنة اولي اعلام

قبل كتابة اي حرف في التغريدة شكرا روابط المريخ وشكرا التراس المريخ وكل الذين ساندوا المريخ في مدني
والشفاء  العاجل للاخوه في التراس اولمبوس مونس الذين تم اصابتهم بواسطة بعض  المندسين  وسط جمهور الاهلي حيث تم  اصابه عدد 8 افرد واحد منهم حالته خطره  تم تحويله باسعاف الي الخرطوم
الف لاباس عليكم ياشباب وربنا يشفيكم باذن الله
نعود للتغريدة
عصر الامس كان الانتصار
عصر الامس عشنا في توتر وعلي الاعصاب
نعم انتصرنا بعدد من الاهداف
لكن كاد الدفاع يتسبب في ضياع النقاط
رباعي الدفاع كاد يتسبب في توقف قلوب ملايين الجماهير
الهجوم يفرح الجماهير
والدفاع يقدم الهدايا علي طبق من ذهب للمهاجمين !!!
عاشت جماهير المريخ علي اعصابها حتى نهاية المباراة
لكن الاهداف كانت تحكي عن روعة القوة الهجومية الضاربة
سعادتنا لم تنحصر في جمال الاهداف
لكن تدخلات ( الخواجة الاسمر) في المباراة وفي شوط المدربين كانت لها نفس الفرحة بالاهداف والنقاط،،؟
والسعادة الاكبر كانت بتجاوز المريخ لتلك المحطات بعد الظروف التي مرت بالمريخ من غيابات واصابات وايقافات
لكن واصل القطار رغم تلك العقبات داخل الميدان وخارجه….
موسم برغم مرارته الا ان الدروس المستفاده منه كانت كبيرة
حتى لاننوم في العسل
ونعالج السلبيات الكبيرة والكتيره
ابتداء من خطوط الفريق ومرورا بتقييم كل تلك الظروف الخارجية التي تحيط بالفريق،،،،،
المهم والاهم المحافظه علي المكتسبات من بعض النجوم الشابة التي قدمت نفسها بصوره طيبه…
وكذلك تلك الوجوه الادارية والفنية التي قدمت الغالي والنفيس من اجل الكيان ،،،
والاهم من هذا كله ان ننظم صفوفنا كجماهير لحماية الكيان
قبل ان ننتقد اللعيبة علينا ان ننتقد انفسنا لان عطاءنا كجماهير ايضا هذا الموسم فيه انحدار وانقسام وكثير من الملاحظات ،،،
هل ان اوان توحد الامة المريخية
جماهير ادارة ولاعبين
ام لي فصول  الانشقاقات بقية
ان لم نتوحد ونقدم مصلحة الكيان علي مصالحنا فابشروا بمواسم قادمة اكثر سؤ …….
توحدوا ونجحوا النفرات وقدموا المهر لموسم قادم استثنائي
مبروك للمريخ النقاط الثلاثة ورجوع بعض الاسماء للتالق
وشكرا لبعض الاسماء التي تسجل نفسها في قائمة المغادرين  من نفسها وباقدامهم،،،؟،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
قنوات فضائية تفتقر الي المهنية والموضوعية وحتى الشغل الفني،،،،،
طالما تم تشريد الكوادر الفنية الجيدة من تلك القنوات فمرحب بتلك السقطات وتلك المهازل الفنية والاعلامية،،،،
ابجديات العمل الاعلامي معدومة تماما
واتحدى في كلامي هذا
ابسط ابجديات العمل الاعلامي غير متوفرة
طالما قنوات لاتقدر تواكب الاحداث
ولاتقدم مواد تصلح للعرض
وفي بعض القنوات لايوجد (اسكربت) للبرامج
ماذا ننتظر كمشاهدين
مارست قناة النيلين الفشل الاعلامي عصرا
وتم السقوط الاعلامي مساء عبر النيل الازرق
مذيع مباراة لايفرق بين الصياح والانفعال
ليس كل صياح يعبر بك الي الامام كفارس عوض
اذا لم تكن تملك الثبات الانفعالي وتقدر تفرق بين ميولك وعواطفك ونقل المباريات فاترك مايك النقل الخارجي لمن هم افضل منك اداء
من يعطش حرف الدال والنون وينطق بكري المدينة الي بكري المتينه ماذا ننتظر منه!!!’
تطالب الجماهير بتحسين سلوكها وانت تزرع العصبية في نقل المباريات!!!!
قناة اعلامية لاتقدر ان تنقل هدف وفي الاستاد ثلاثة كميرات!!!!
ناقلين شنو انتو عرس ولاحنة
وطالما ضيف البرنامج يسال المزيع بدل العكس
(قلت لي يادرمة ماسالتني عن تقيم الحكم)
ونفس المذيعين من عشرات السنين لم يتقدم فيهم احد الي الامام غير السفر والحوافز!!!!
وتستمر  السقطات الاعلامية مساء لن نتحدث عن نقل احتفال او نقل مباشر طالما القناة  اصبحت كتصوير المناسبات تدفع يتم تجهيز الكميرات ونقل الفعاليات
طالما الاستثمار التلفزيوني عندهم مبني علي التعاقدات الخارجية من نقل تخاريج روضات وحفلات
المهم عندي مانطق به فوزي المرضي من
هطرقات وكلام لايشبه القنوات
قلت ليك ياشيخ فوزي بالحريقة والدمبوش والكجور ؟؟؟؟
تحرق منو ياالحبيب
راجع نفسك وبعدين تعال احرق
قد تكون استفدتوا ماليا في النيل الازرق لكن خسارتكم الجماهيرية لن تعوض
ولنا عودة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
رسالة الي مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ
امامكم قضيتين تستعيدوا بهم القواعد الجماهيرية وتنالون الرضاء
استئناف شيبوب
والتسجيلات
نرجوا منكم التعامل مع الملفين بكل احترافيه وان تعكسوا الصوره الي الجماهير بكل صدق وشفافية
الملفين كفيلة باسعاد الجماهير
ان تم التهاون في قضية شيبوب او اهملتوها
نبشركم  بمزيد من التفلتات واللف والدوران علي القوانين امام اعينكم وستسلب كل  الحقوق بنفس الطريقة وسيكون هذا النهج قد فتح باب جديد يسمى باب القلع  والهمبته ان لم تتحركوا من تاريخ اليوم فيجب ان نودع ايام المنافسة الشريفة  منذ الان وحتى اشعار اخر
التسجيلات والاضافات لاتقل اهمية عن قضية شيبوب في الاستئنافات
فادركوا الملفين قبل فوات الاوان
البيانات والشجب وحدها لاتكفي تحركوا قليلا في ملف شيبوب والتجاوزات الحاصلة خارج البيت المريخي ومعروفة للجميع
لن ينفع الندم علي اللبن المسكوب
اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهدي الشريف
فرح الوجع


×صحيح أن المريخ لم يكن بخير وعافية عصر أمس بمدني، ولم يقنع ولم يمتع عشاقه وكل الذين تابعوا اللقاء باهتمام شديد.
× المريخ يحتاج بشدة للانسجام بين عناصره في كل الخطوط، وهذه هي مهمة الجهاز الفني بقيادة جبرة وليس غيره.
× لم يقدم المريخ أي لمحات فنية أو أي عرض قوي ومقنع منذ أن تسلم جبرة مهمة التدريب في النادي الكبير.
×أن  يُهزم الفريق الكبير أمر مقبول ووارد ومألوف، ولكن أن يداوم الظهور بوهن  ورداءة في الأداء في عدد من المباريات، هذا هو الأمر القبيح وغير اللائق  بفريق بحجم ومكانة المريخ بكل تأكيد.
× لم نلاحظ أي تفاهم وتبادل سلس في كل خطوط المريخ كما كان يحدث دائما في مباريات المريخ في السابق.
×الرأي  عندي هو أن يتدخل بعد هذا المدير الفني الجديد انتوني هاي، كي يساعد جبرة  في مهمة الانسجام والحركة السريعة والجوانب البدنية، كل هذه الشؤون  الأساسية في كرة القدم يفتقدها المريخ بكل أسف.
×الجميع يعلم عدم  الاستقرار الذي يعاني منه المريخ، ولكن لن نعذره لدرجة أن يظهر بهذا الهوان  في كل الخطوط، مما يجعله هيناً وسهل المنال لكل من هب ودب.
×ولكن تبقى  الحقيقة أن المريخ استطاع رغم نزيف جراحاته أن يدخل الهلال في حسابات دقيقة  ولم يستطع حسم اللقب إلا قبل 180دقيقة فقط من نهاية الدوري الممتاز.
×  الفرح الهستيري الذي عم أهل الهلال لم يكن بسبب الفوز بالدوري الممتاز، بل  لأشياء تخص الإدارة التي تعاني من عزلة من الوسط الهلالي.
× ما هو الشيء المدهش والجديد كون الهلال أو المريخ نال الممتاز، هذه أصبحت عادة اعتاد عليها الكل فماذا هناك يا رشا وفطومة.
× بعض الأهلة كانوا يمنون أنفسهم بان يتأخر المريخ كثيرا هذا الموسم ويتدحرج لمنطقة الوسط، ويخرج من سباق التنافس الخارجي.
×ولكن المريخ أفسد عليهم ما يريدونه وظل وحيداً منافساً لهم، وحرمهم من حسم البطولة إلا عشية أمس.
×  ما أظهره الهلال من فرح أمس بالبطولة لم يحدث أن أظهره من قبل، كما لم  يحدث أن احتفل قبل تسليم الكأس، وخوف عرابيوه ودهاقنته من أن يفسد عليهم  المريخ الفرحة يوم عشرة عشرة، ولكنه فرح الوجع والمغص المحكر داخل  البطون.أعوذ بالله.
× هل مثل هذه البطولة شيء يفرح أي فريق وجماهيره وهو  يعلم أنه نال معظم نقاطه دون وجه حق، بعد أن سلبوا له الحكام حقوق منافسيه  وأعطوه ما لم يستحقه.
× الهلال منحه التحكيم عدد ست وعشرين ركلة جزاء  بالتمام والكمال، وفي نفس الوقت لم يحتسب عليه كل الحكام، أي ركلة جزاء في  كل هذا التناقس.
×لو وجد النسور مثل هذه الخدمة المميزة لما سقط وهبط من الدرجة الممتازة أبدا أبدا.
×حتى  على المستوى الفني لم يقدم الهلال أي لمحات تقنعنا بأنه يستحق بطولة  الممتاز، ولم يستطع فرض أسلوبه العقيم إلا على تلك الأندية التي تأتي إليه  طائعة مختارة للهزيمة مثل الأمل والأهلي عطبرة والأمير.
×على المريخ أن  يركز على مباراتيه القادمتين أمام أهلي شندي والهلال، والأهلي حقيقة هو  أكثر فريق جاهز ويتمتع بقيمة فنية عالية كما انه يمتلك لياقة بدنية كافية  لمقارعة أعتى الفرق.
×الفوز في المباريتين هو هدف كل أهل المريخ، وعلى وجه الخصوص الفوز على الهلال، فالتغلب على الهلال يعني الكثير للصفوة.
الذهبية الأخيرة
×وعبر  الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نسأل، ما هذا التسطيح القبيح الذي أصاب معلقي  التلفزيون فبالأمس ظل النذير يطربق كثيرا، ويورد معلومات خاطئة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر 
زاكي الدين الصادق 
رغم الإنتصار المريخ غير مطمئن..

*إنتصر المريخ على أهلي مدني بعد معاناة كبيرة بسبب الأخطاء التي أصبحت لا تفارق تركيبة الفريق الدفاعية بقيادة ضفر ووليد وبخيت خميس ونمر فهذا الرباعي أشعل أجواء المباراة بتكراره الممل للأخطاء وبهداياه الغزيرة التي نثرها على لاعبي الأهلي، فعلى الرغم من البداية المتميزة للفرقة الحمراء وتمكنها من الوصول لمرمى الأهلي مبكراً عن طريق عجب والغاني أوكراه من من ركلة جزاء أبا دفاع الفرقة الحمراء الحفاظ على تلك النتيجة بعد ان تراجع الفريق بصورة غير مبررة وظهر الكثير من الإرتباك في أداء رباعي الدفاع الذي أسهم في عودة الأهلي للمباراة بأخطاء ساذجة وغريبة وتؤكد لنا حجم الأزمة النفسية وإنعدام الثقة في نفوس لاعبي الدفاع المريخي الذين ظلو خلال هذا الموسم أخطر على المريخ من اي هجوم، فبعد التقدم بهدفين عاد الأهلي لتقليص النتيجة عبر مهاجمه الإيفواري الذي أضاع هدية معتبرة قبل ان يقبل الثانية ويهز منها شباك جمال سالم وفي الحصة الثانية رغم التغيرات التي أجراها الجهاز الفني بإخراج وليد الذي أعتقد ان مستواه الحالي لا يؤهله للإستمرار لموسم قادم إلا اذا حدثت مجاملات في عملية الإحلال والإبدال فعلى الرغم من إستدراك جبرة لثغرة وليد بإعادة رمضان لسدها أبا خميس إلا ان يهدي هو الأخر هجوم الأهلي هدف التعادل من كرة سهلة كان بالإمكان التخلص منها بدون السعي منه لإظهار قدراته في ترويض الكرة في هذه المنطقة الحساسة التي كلفت المريخ هدف تعادلي في وقت حرج وفي مباراة لم يكن المريخ الطرف الأفضل فيها فنياً خاصة ان أداء الفريق تراجع بعد إحراز الهدفين وأكتفي جبرة بأمر لاعبيه بالتراجع لمناطقهم واللعب على الهجمات المرتدة وللأسف هذا السيناريو أعاده جبرة مرة أخرى في مباراة أظهر فيها منافس المريخ تميز كبير وإنسجام عالي في الأداء وبالطبع قابله أداء مريخي باهت وتراجع مستمر كان يمكن ان يفقد الفريق نتيجة اللقاء الذي تمكن فيه المريخ من إعادة الأمور لنصابها عبر البديل محمد الرشيد ومن ثم بهدف رابع عن طريق المتألق بكري المدينة ورغم تقليص الأهلي للنتيجة سريعاً تمكن الغاني من حسم المواجهة بهدف خامس من ضربة ثابتة نفذها ببراعة.
*المريخ قدم مباراة متوسطة اكتنزت بالكثير من الأخطاء في الدفاع ووسط الملعب الذي سيطر عليه لاعبي الأهلي طوال شوطي اللعب.
*جبرة أنتظرنا منه في هذه المباراة ان يعدل أوتار فريقه في الدفاع وان يعدلها كذلك في الوسط لكن أستمر الوضع كما هو عليه ولولا التميز الذي لعب به بعض العناصر خاصة بكري وعجب والغاني اوكراه لما تمكن المريخ من كسب نتيجة هذه المواجهة الصعبة.
وهج اخير
*المريخ يعاني في الوسط والدفاع والمعاناة تزداد بفضل عدم إسهام عناصر المقدمة في الضغط على المنافسين في مناطقهم وهذا الأمر يجب ان ينتبه له الجهاز الفني عند مقابلة الأهلي والهلال.
*لايعقل ان تستقبل شباك المريخ في كل مباراة أهداف بأخطاء دفاعية غير مبررة فهدفي الأهلي رغم تميزه في هذه المباراة كانا عبارة عن هدايا مجانية.
*إنتصار المريخ في أحلك الظروف يؤكد ان الكبير سيظل كبير رغم المعاناة التي يعيشها الفريق هذا الموسم.
*المشكلات الدفاعية التي يعانيها المريخ يجب ان تعالج عبر إنتدابات نوعية لان التجارب أكدت ان التسجيلات العشوائية للاعبي الدفاع سرعان مايدفع ثمنها الفريق وهذا مايحدث الأن.
*هنالك لاعبين ربما لم تساعدهم الظروف الحالية على إبراز كامل مقدراتهم وهؤلاء يمكن الصبر عليهم لموسم قادم اما من دخلو لكشوفات الفرقة الحمراء عن طريق الحظ والصدفة يجب ان يذهبوا ليمارسو هواية كرة القدم في اي رابطة.
*المريخ ليس للهواة وليس للتجارب الفطيرة التي بفضلها استقبلت حتى الأن الشباك الحمراء (27) هدف كرقم قياسي.
*تألق بكري رغم الإيقاف وأكد انه لاعب يضيف للمريخ متى ما تواجد على أرضية الملعب.
*اوقفو المدينة لنصف موسم لإرضاء غرورهم السلطوي وعندما تداعى الفريق وهوت نتائجه لهزائم مجلجلة لم يجدو سبيل غير فتح المجال امام اللاعب الذي منذ عودته تمكن من إحداث الفارق لصالح فريقه.
*بكري لاعب متميز ويشكل قوة ضاربة في هجوم المريخ بفضل تمريراته وبفضل تحركاته المؤثرة والتي تجلت بهدف رائع في شباك سيد الأتيام.
*الفوز جعل المريخ على بعد خطوة من ضمان المركز الثاني وبالطبع يبقى الموسم الحالي ضمان المركز الثاني فيه إنجاز كيف لايكون إنجاز والمريخ يمر بأزمة فنية وإدارية خانقة جعلته يعيش في كنف تخبطات فنية كبيرة ومثلها إدارية عبر تعين طال أمده دون ان تكون له نهايات واضحة المعالم.
*ما حدث في ملعب مدني من هرج ومرج وحصب بالحجارة للاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني وبعض جمهوره الذي سالت دمائه عبثاً بأيدي أثمة لم تجد من يردعها أو يعاقبها وهذا للأسف سلوك مشين ومرفوض تماماً من جماهير ود مدني التي إقتفت آثر بعض المتفلتين في مدن أخرى.
*لم يكن هنالك ما يستدعي اي عنف في هذه المباراة، لكن فيما يبدو ان هنالك من إنزعجو من العودة الخاطفة للمريخ رغم عودة الأهلى لمعادلة النتيجة.
*من قبل تعرض سيد الأتيام لظلم فاضح حتى نزل رئيس النادي وأمر لاعبيه بترك الملعب ليلعب الحكم بدلاً عن لاعبي فريقه بعد ان كان طوال المباراة يلعب مع المنافس ومع ذلك لم يحصب الملعب بالأحجار ولم يتشنج المتشنجون الذين إستباحو دماء منسوبي المريخ في ظل فرجة من رجالات الأمن حول الملعب.
*الأهلي قدم مباراة كبيرة لكنه لم يستحق الخروج بنتيجة غير التي أنتهت عليها المباراة وأعتقد ان من أشعلو ثورة الحجارة أرادو تحقيق ما عجز عنه الأهلى في الملعب بالنيل من الجمهور المريخي وعناصر الدكة.
*ما حدث يجب ان لايمر مرور الكرام فيكفي تجاهل أحداث دامية بدأتها عطبرة التي أنتجت هذا السيناريو الشائن فهل يريد جمهور ود مدني الذاوق ان يتحول بفضل المتشنجين لرجم الفرق التي تتبارى مع أنديته.
*يجب وقف هذه العادة السيئة قبل ان تتفشى في ملاعب أرض المحنة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
مباراة للتاريخ

قدم فريقا المريخ و الاهلي مدني امس واحدة من اجمل مباريات الدوري الممتاز بعد ان حفلت مباراتهما بملعب الجزيرة بثمانية اهداف كل واحد منها يحكي عن روعة المشهد و الدقة و الصناعة لتجد المتابعة و التشجيع من قبل الجماهير التي حضرت بكثافة من داخل استاد مدني و خاصة جماهير المريخ التي ظلت تساند اللاعبين بقوة رغم هدف التعادل من الاهلي لحاتم رحال
منذ بداية المباراة تابعنا اصرار لاعبي المريخ في الوصول الى شباك الحارس ابوبكر عامر الدش ..و في الدقيقة الخامسة وضع اللاعب بكري المدينة زميله رمضان عجب في مواجهة الحارس الدشش ليتقدم بالكرة التي تسلمها على بعد خطوات من 18 الاهلي و يضع اللاعب وجدي عبود في جهة و الحارس في جهة حينما حدد زاويته و سدد ارضية زاحفة مرت من تحت ارجل الحارس الدشش الذي لم يجد بدا من التفرج عليه بعد ان (طوح بجسده عن الزاوية اليمني و تعبر الكرة للزاوية اليسرى من تحت اقدامه) هدف اول اشعل رغبة لاعبي المريخ في الفوز بالمباراة
في الدقيقة التاسعة تقدم اللاعب بكري المدينة وارسل كرة ارضة زاحفة للاعب رمضان عجب مر بها من اللاعبين وجدي عبود و موسى كيتا لم يتجد الاخير بدا من مسك اللاعب رمضان عجب المتقدم لم يتوان الحكم محمد بلال كركه غير ان يحتسب ركلة جزاء للمريخ احرز منها اللاعب اوكرا الهدف الثاني للمريخ
الاهلي عاد الى الجانب الهجومي ووضع المريخ تحت الضغط المتصل لتعوده على اللعب الصناعي حيث اعتمد على الارسال الطويل و للزميل في الوقت و المكان المريح
في الدقيقة 29 ارسل اللاعب على السيد كرة للاعب العاجي كوفي كوامي الذي ارسل تسديدة زاحفة اخترقت شباك الحارس جمال سالم هدفا اولا للاهلي مدني زاد من حرارة المباراة و اشعل المدرجات لتشجع الجماهير الاهلي بحرارة
بالمقابل اعتمد المريخ على الهجمات المرتدة التي لا تخلو من الخطورة و لكنها افتقدت الدقة في الحصة الاولي و التي انتهت بهدفين لهدف
في الشوط الثاني و مع بدايته احرز اللاعب حاتم رحال هدف الاهلي التعادل من هفوة للاعب المريخ بخيت خميس الذي (جل) كرة التقطها رحال اودعها الشباك هدفا تعادليا للاهلي
في الدقيقة 25 احرز اللاعب محمد الرشيد هدف المريخ الثالث مستفيدا من عكسية اللاعب اوكرا من ركلة زاوية ابعدها الدش سقطت تحت اقدام الرشيد سددها بقوة في شباك الاهلي هدفا ثالث للمريخ
المباراة تمضي في دقائقها الاخيرة و من كرة من اوكرا تقدم اللاعب وراوغ وجدي عبود وكيتا و سدد في المرمي هدفا رابعا للمريخ
نجوم المريخ يتأهبون لحجز مواقعهم في وسط الملعب بعد هدف بكري فاجأ اللاعب موسى كيتا الجميع حينما لعب كرة من وسط الملعب سكنت الشباك في الدقيقة 90 في مباراة للتاريخ
رفضت المباراة ان تنتهي بهذه النتيجة و في الدقيقة 92 تقدم اللاعب اوكرا بكرة عطله دفاع الاهلي ليحصل على كرة ثابتة نفذها باتقان هدفا خامسا للمريخ و رقم 18 للاعب في بطولة الدوري الممتاز
اخيرا جدا
مباراة المريخ و الاهلي مدني رغم طرد اللاعب عنكبه و حصب الجماهير للملعب بالحجارة الا انها ستظل مباراة تاريخية حفلت بالجماليات و المتعة و الاثارة
8 اهداف لم تشهدها مباراة للفريقين قريبا و هي من اجمل مباريات الفريقين في بطولة الدوري الممتاز 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يسقط الرابطة بثنائية بكوستي


حقق  مريخ الفاشر فوزاً غالياً على الرابطة كوستي بهدفين نظيفين عصر امس على  ملعب إستاد كوستي ضمن الجولة 33 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل هدفي المريخ  متوكل عبد الجليل ومدثر الطاهر على مدار الشوطين، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ  رصيده إلى 42 نقطة وتجمد رصيد الرابطة كوستي في 35 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يكتسح الأمل بخماسية ويحسم لقب الممتاز رسمياً

حسم  الهلال لقب مسابقة الدوري الممتاز رسمياً قبل جولتين من نهاية المسابقة  بعد فوزه الكاسح على الأمل عطبرة بخمسة أهداف لهدف مساء امس على ملعبه  بامدرمان ضمن الجولة 33 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وكان الأمل بدأ التسجيل عن  طريق أبوعاقلة مدافع الهلال بالخطأ في مرماه ليعود الأزرق بقوة وينهي  المباراة منذ الشوط الأول مسجلاً أربعة أهداف ثنائية عن طريق نزار حامد  وهدف لصهيب الثعلب ومثله لشيبولا فيما أضاف الزيمبابوي سادومبا الهدف  الخامس في الدقائق الأخيرة للمباراة، بالنتيجة رفع الهلال رصيده إلى 83  نقطة متوجاً نفسه بطلاً لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز قبل جولتين من نهاية  المسابقة فيما تجمد رصيد الأمل في 34 نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ كوستي يستقبل هلال الفاشر في صراع مثير بكوستي عصر اليوم

سيكون  ملعب إستاد كوستي في الخامسة الا ربعاً من عصر اليوم مسرحاً للمواجهة  الصعبة التي تجمع مريخ كوستي وضيفه هلال الفاشر لحساب الجولة 33 لمسابقة  الدوري الممتاز في مباراة يدخلها الطرفان بقوة بحثاً عن الفوز وحصد النقاط  الثلاث من أجل التقدم نحو المناطق الدافئة وتفادي شبح الهبوط من المسابقة،  ويدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد 26 نقطة وكان الفريق حقق الفوز في الجولة  الماضية على مريخ الفاشر بهدف ويرغب في حصد نقاط مباراة اليوم أمام الخيالة  ومن ثم الذهاب إلى عطبرة لمواجهة قطبي عطبرة في روح معنوية عالية تمكّنه  من تحقيق الانتصار على الأهلي والأمل وتأمين بقائه رسمياً في المسابقة، أما  هلال الفاشر فيدخل المباراة برصيد 25 نقطة وكان قبل الخسارة في آخر  مبارياته أمام الرابطة بهدف ويبحث هو الآخر عن الفوز في مباراة اليوم على  مريخ كوستي ومن ثم المغادرة إلى الفاشر في روح معنوية عالية تمكّنه من  التفوق على النسور وأهلي الخرطوم في الجولتين الأخيرتين للفريق في مسابقة  الدوري الممتاز حتى يتفادى الفريق شبح الهبوط من المسابقة بنهاية العام  الحالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أهلي شندي يسعى لمواصلة انتصاراته أمام الإكسبريس الليلة

يسعى أهلي شندي لمواصلة انتصاراته في الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بتحقيق الفوز على ضيفه أهلي عطبرة الذي يستقبله مساء اليوم على ملعب شندي ضمن الجولة 33 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويفكر الآرسنال في تحقيق الفوز في المقام الأول لتأمين المركز الثالث الذي يحتله حالياً برصيد 67 نقطة وفي المقام الثاني تضييق الخناق على المريخ ومزاحمته على المركز الثاني قبل صدام الفريقين المرتقب في الجولة المقبلة للمسابقة، أما أهلي عطبرة فيدخل المباراة من أجل تحسين موقعه في الروليت العام للمسابقة بعد أن حسم أمر بقائه بالممتاز مبكراً بحصوله على 34 نقطة وكان أهلي شندي أنهى تحضيراته مساء أمس وأدى حصة تدريبية خفيفة على ملعب المباراه استاد شندي ، تحت اشراف البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو وطاقمه المعاون، واشتمل المران على رفع المخزون اللياقي، بجانب تجويد العديد من الجمل التكتيكية التي ينوي الطاقم الفني التعويل عليها في لقاء الغد، واختتم بتقسيمة بين الأزرق والأخضر ، في نصف الملعب الشمالي شهدت العديد من الاهداف .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فوزي المرضي يتوعد المريخ والوطني بالهزيمة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اكد  مدرب الهلال فوزي المرضي انهم حققوا المهم و ان الفز على المريخ والخرطوم  هدف لا تنازل عنه باي حال و اللاعبين اصبحوا في درجة عالية من الجاهزية  النفسية والبدنية و الفوز في مباراة القمة هدف لا تنازل عنه باي حال من  الاحوال بإعتبارها بطولة قائمة بذاتها واضاف: ندرك صعوبة المهمة لكننا لها  لان الهلال الآن هو افضل فريق في الساحة و هنأ الجماهير بالتتويج ببطولة  الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(جمال كتب الفصل الأخير من مسرحية الخذلان)
بقلم (سماهر سمير)

كبرت يا(مريخ).. لكني لست متأكدة من أنها ستصغر!..انتهى (الدوري)...وبقي السؤال ..أسألكم وأسأل نفسي وأسأل الصفوة من خذل المريخ ؟ اريد أن آخذ عشاق الزعيم في رحلة جلد ذات فيها نقول كل شيء على المكشوف وعبرها قد ننتصر لقلوبنا من كيان أتعبهاالبعض يرى أن (المريخ ) الذي فقد البطولة هو نتاج فوضى فنية وفوضى إدارية إلا أنني أراه نتاج حالة أكبر من الفوضى تصوروا أكبر من الفوضى معنية بالاختراق والباقي أتركه لفطنة من يعرف أن كل شيء في كرة القدم جائز..طالب عشاق (الصفوة )..بعودة (جمال)...وعاد (جمال)..وعاش العشاق على الوعود والآمال وهي تمني النفس في مشاهدة تلك الوعود على ارض الواقع ولكنها كانت حبر على ورق .(جمال)..ورفاقه تركوا (المريخ)..في احلك الظروف ..تركوه كهذا بلا رئيس ..بلا اعداد ..كل شيء..وجاءت لجنة (ونسي)..حاولت تدارك الموقف ..ولكن هل يصلح العطار ما افسده الدهر؟...ظل(ونسي )..ورفاقه محاربون من الجميع ..وشككوا في انتمائهم ..ودخل (ونسي)..بسبب المريخ (السجن)..وهو ابن الاسرة التي رضعت من ثدي الحق ..ظلت عبارة (ارحل )..هي العبارة السائدة لدى الصفوة ..وانشغل العشاق بما هو خارج الميدان مثل العضوية .وووو..وتم اهمال الفريق ..وتمرد اللاعبون...(جمال)..الذي ظل اسمه هتاف العشاق ..عاد وغاب ..وترك الحبل على الغارب...(3شهور)..خارج البلاد ..ولو غاب (ونسي)..(3 ايام )..لقالوا له ...من العبارات ما لا يتحملها جبل.. واصل المطبلين لعبتهم المحببة في تزييف الصورة الحقيقة لغياب (جمال)..وخلق الاعذار الواهية لأهدافهم ومصالحهم الشخصية واخر همهم ( مصلحة االمريخ ).. المؤشرات والمعطيات والنتائج تؤكد أن الإدارة الحالية هي الاسواء في تاريخ المريخ .. فلم تحقق اي انجاز ولم تكن واضحه مع الجماهير واحرجت اللاعبيين مع جماهيرهم بالوعود والوهم .باختصار جعلوا المشجع المريخي يشاهد الماء وهو سراب ،، تنشد عن الحال هذا هو الحال .. جمال كتب الفصل الأخير من مسرحية الخذلان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اللجنة المنظمة تجتمع اليوم لحسم أحداث مباراة الدفاع واتحاد مدني


تعقد اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً مهماً اليوم لحسم العديد من القضايا المدرجة تحت طاولتها، ومن أبرز تلك القضايا الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة الدفاع الدمازين واتحاد مدني على ملعب الجزيرة في مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي والتي تعرض على إثرها طاقم التحكيم لاعتداء وضرب من قبل جماهير الدفاع الدمازين، وستفصل اللجنة المنظمة كذلك في الشكوى المقدمة من نادي هلال الفاشر ضد الرابطة كوستي طاعناً في عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعبه معظم حسن في مباراة الفريقين الأخيرة، وستفصل اللجنة كذلك في الشكوى المقدمة من نادي الشرطة القضارف ضد نادي النهضة ربك طاعناً في عدم قانونية مشاركة لاعبه عصام توريس في مباراة الفريقين الأخيرة في الدوري التأهيلي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس أهلي مدني: التحكيم أعاد سيناريو لقاء الهلال وتسبب في هزيمتنا أمام المريخ

حمّل  مولانا بدر الدين عوض الله رئيس نادي أهلي مدني طاقم التحكيم مسئولية  خسارة فريقه أمام المريخ بخمسة أهداف لثلاثة مبيناً أن الحكم لعب دوراً  كبيراً في خسارة الأهلي لنتيجة المباراة مشيراً إلى أن التحكيم أعاد  سيناريو لقاء الهلال الذي تعرضنا فيه لظلم شديد وتسبب في خسارتنا أمام  المريخ وأضاف: ولولا حكم المباراة لما خرج الأحمر منتصراً برغم المباراة  الكبيرة التي قدمناها، وسجل عوض الله إشادة كبرى بلاعبي الاهلي وشكرهم على  المستوى الرفيع وعلى تقديرهم للمسئولية نافياً أن تكون أحداث الشغب التي  رافقت المباراة قد أحدثت شرخاً في العلاقة بين ناديه والمريخ وأضاف:  علاقتنا أكبر من صغائر الأمور وقد حرصت على تهنئة المريخ عقب نهاية  المباراة بالفوز الذي تحقق وتجاوزنا ما حدث في اللقاء من أحداث عابرة  ونتمنى التوفيق للمريخ في مشواره وستظل علاقتنا معه مميزة للغاية لأنها  ليست وليدة اليوم بل هي علاقات أزلية وراسخة وأهلي مدني حريص جداً على هذه  العلاقة التي لا يمكن أن تهتز بسبب أحداث عابرة مشيراً إلى أن الأهلي  وعندما أقدم على تكريم المريخ في هذه المباراة أثبت للجميع متانة العلاقة  التي تربطه بالأحمر.

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* كريستال بالاس يُرهق إيفرتون ويجبره على التعادل
* لايبزيج يزاحم بوروسيا دورتموند في وصافة الدوري الألماني
* جنتشليربيرليجي يتعادل سلبيا أمام بلدية آكهيسار في الدوري التركي
* رئيس ريال مدريد يستدعي زيدان بسبب تذبذب نتائج الفريق
* زوجة رئيس روما الأسبق تتهم توتي بنكران الجميل
* تشافي يصنع الحدث في مخيم البقعة للاجئين
* التشيلي مارسيلو دياز لاعب سيلتا فيجو يتوعد برشلونة
* مينو رايولا يشكك في صفقة بيع نادي ميلان
* وكيل جاراي السابق يدعم شكوى ريال مدريد ضد بنفيكا
* برانديلي يطلب 3 لاعبين لإنقاذ فالنسيا من أزمته
* الترشح لمونديال 2026 أولوية الاجتماع الأول لمجلس الفيفا
* مدرب بورتو يستهدف إنهاء السنين العجاف
* الدوري الإيطالي يبدأ الاعتماد على تقنية جديدة
* الفرنسي موسى ديمبلي موهبة سيلتيك الفرنسية تُثير لعاب كبار أوروبا
* كونتي: لا أمتلك عصا سحرية لحل مشاكل تشيلسي
* ديشامب يتراجع عن استدعاء مدافع برشلونة جيرمي ماثيو
* قائمة ألمانيا بلا مفاجآت قبل مواجهتي التشيك وأيرلندا الشمالية
* موراتي: العودة لرئاسة إنتر ميلان شرف كبير
* أنشيلوتي: لسنا الفريق الوحيد الذي عانى في ملعب كالديرون
* مدرب كوينز بارك: كنت ساذجا ولكن لم أتلق رشاوى
* صراع بين قطبي إسبانيا على الأرجنتيني باولو ديبالا نجم يوفنتوس
* ديوكوفيتش: البقاء في الصدارة لم يعد هدفي!
* العين يواصل السقوط ويخسر أمام النصر في كأس الخليج العربي الإماراتي
* مولودية وهران يفوز ويلتحق باتحاد العاصمة في صدارة الدوري الجزائري

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  - الأسبوع 7 :

* سوانزي سيتي (-- : --) ليفربول الساعة: 14:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* سندرلاند (-- : --) وست بروميتش ألبيون الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

* وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) ميدلزبره الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 9

* واتفورد (-- : --) بورنموث الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 7

* هال سيتي (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني  - الأسبوع 7 :

* غرناطة (-- : --) ليغانيس الساعة: 14:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* إشبيلية (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس الساعة: 17:15 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* أوساسونا (-- : --) لاس بالماس الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* ديبورتيفو لاكورونا (-- : --) سبورتينغ خيخون الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

................................

â—„ الدوري الأيطالي  - الأسبوع 7 :

* بيسكارا (-- : --) كييفو فيرونا الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

* أودينيزي (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

.................................

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 7 :

* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) كولن الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) هامبورج الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD

* إنغولشتات (-- : --) هوفنهايم الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD

* دارم شتات (-- : --) فيردر بريمن الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 10

* فرايبورج (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD

* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

...............................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 7 :

* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) بوردو الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

* ميتز (-- : --) موناكو الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

* نانت (-- : --) باستيا الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD

* كان (-- : --) تولوز الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 10

* ليل (-- : --) نانسي الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 7

* ديجون (-- : --) مونبلييه الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني  - الأسبوع 35 :

* الهلال (5 : 1) الأمل عطبرة
* الأهلي مدني (3 : 5) المريخ

.................................

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 7 :

• إيفرتون (1 : 1) كريستال بالاس

.............. .................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني  - الأسبوع 7 :

• ريال سوسييداد (1 : 0) ريال بيتيس

............... .................

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 7 :

• لايبزيغ (2 : 1) أوجسبورج

................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي  - الأسبوع 7 :

• رين (1 : 0) جانجون

................................

â—„الدوري المصري الممتاز - الاسبوع 3 :

* مصر المقاصة (3 : 0) انبي 
* الاتحاد السكندري (3 : 0) الداخلية 
* الانتاج الحربي (0 : 2) المقاولون العرب

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الماني المريخ في (بي ان سبورت)

اجرت قناة (بي ان سبورت) لقاء مطولا مع مدرب المريخ الجديد الالماني انتوني هاي سيبث خلال اليومين القادمين
هاي في اول ظهور اعلامي له كشف الكثير من المعلومات المهمة عن مفاوضات النادي معه ورؤيته لفترة الانتقالات المقبلة
وازاح النقاب عن جنسيات المحترفين الاجانب الذين سيقوم بترشيحهم للمريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة 
امير عوض 
الإنسحاب هو الصواب 

âک…صرح مدرب الأهلي مدني (المريخ كتاب مفتوح أمامي.. و أن فريقي الذي تلقي الخسارة في مباراته السابقة لا يمكن أن يخسر مرتين)..

âک…إسم النبي حارسك و صاينك.. أهلي جدة ده أم أهلي مدني؟

âک…و  إذا كانت هذه هي حالة المريخ (الكتاب المفتوح) فكيف يكون الوضع لو كنا  (بطيخة مقفولة) أمام مدرب يعشق التصريحات التي لا تقتل ذبابة!!

âک…إنتصرنا بجهدنا و بذلنا في سبيل نيل مبتغانا من النقاط الحلال..

âک…لا إشترينا ذمة و لا ردت إدارتنا عروض (البيع) بقولها (الميدان يا حميدان)!

âک…خماسية مازمبية رغم كيد التحكيم و سؤ الملعب..

âک…بهذه النتيجة سنواصل الضغط علي المدعوم و علي الإتحاد و لجانه الفاشلة..

âک…الحاضر يكلم الغائب.. المريخ ما زال طامعا في المركز الأول و سيظل كذلك طالما نافح عن حقوقه القانونية طرف الإتحاد.

âک…نبضات متفرقةâک…

âک…دفاع المريخ صار صداعا دائما بكثرة ما فيه من أخطاء فردية..

âک…أن يتقبل الفريق ثلاث أهداف أمر فيه منقصة لفريق في قامة المريخ!

âک…شتان  بين موقف الإتحاد الإنجليزي و إدارات الكرة في تلك البلاد.. و بين موقفنا  كمجتمع رياضي تجاة قضية إتهام المدرب محمد الفاتح حجازي!!

âک…في تلك البلاد تسبق الإقالات التحقيقات.. أما عندنا فتحتاج (لشريط ترجمة) لفهم مواقف البعض..

âک…لا الإتحاد (المعني بإدارة اللعبة) تحرك.. و لا لجنة التدريب المركزية نبست ببنت شفة!!

âک…إتهام و السلام.. و علي الكرة السودانية السلام!

âک…جميعنا في إنتظار تتويج الهلال للبطولة بإعلانه بطلا و شكوانا ضده ما زالت معلقة..

âک…سنظل نتابع مهازل التتويج الغير قانونية في بلدا إختلط فيها الحابل بالنابل..

âک…المادة (104) من القواعد العامة لسنة 2013 تعديل 2014 الفقره (ب) تنص علي:

(لا  يترتب علي تقديم أي شكوي او استئناف في نتيجة أي مباراة إيقاف المنافسة في  موضوع الشكوي او الإستئناف و متي ما قدمت شكوي او إستئناف يرجئ إعلان  النتيجة النهائية للمنافسة إلي حين صدور القرار النهائي).

âک…حتي متي ستهربون من مواد القانون؟

âک…و حتي متي ستنوم إدارتنا عن المطالبة بحقوق المريخ؟

âک…لدينا ستة نقاط طرف الإتحاد العام لن نمل من ذكرها كل يوم..

âک…إكمال المريخ لمباريات هذا الدوري و تحليل هذه البطولة الفاسدة جريمة في حق المريخ لن يغفرها التأريخ..

âک…الفصل في الشكوي المعلقة.. أو لا دوري و لا كأس..

âک…قاطعوا هذا الإتحاد قبل أن تقاطعوا قناة النيل الأزرق..

âک…هيا يا إدارة و يا شعب المريخ.. هبوا.

âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…

للمريخ قضية لن تموت بالتقادم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اولتراس(اولمبيوس مونس)يحتفل بالانتصار وحجارة مدني تصيب اعضاءه

احتفل اولتراس (اولمبيوس مونس)بالانتصار الذي حققه المريخ امس بطريقة جميلة للغاية وتواجد لزمن طويل عقب نهاية المباراة مسرورا بالفوز الصعب(صفحة نادي المريخ السوداني1)وعاش الاولتراس الاحمر اوقاتا عصيبه خلال المواجهة حيث وجد نفسه مضطرا للرد على الرشق الكثيف بالحجارة الذي تلقاه اثناء المباراة من خارج الملعب بالمثل وتسببت الاحداث في تعرض عدد من افراد الاولتراس للاصابة
التحية من ادارة الصفحة لاسود اولمبيوس مونس بالتوفيق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سنهوري يسلم حافز الفوز الخاص داخل البص

قام المهندي محمد الريح سنهوري عضؤ مجلس المريخ ورئيس بعثته لمدني بتسليم حاتم عبد الغفار المشرف على الفريق الاول حافزه الخاص (صفحة نادي المريخ السوداني 1)الذي اعلنه امس في حالة تحقيق الفوز على الاهلي مدني
حيث تسلم حاتم الحافز الاضافي الخاص داخل البص الذي اقل البعثة للخرطوم وشمل الحافز اللاعبين والجهاز الفني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوكرا وكوفي يحتفلان امس



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تكريم جمال سالم مع المنتخب اليوغندي يهدد مشاركته في قمة الممتاز



أعلنت الحكومة اليوغندية أنها ستكرم المنتخب اليوغندي المتأهل لنهائيات الأمم الأفريقية العام المقبل بالجابون في إنجاز تاريخي ضمن احتفالات البلاد بأعياد الاستقلال حيث تقرر أن يتم تكريم عناصر المنتخب من قبل الرئيس اليوغندي في التاسع من اكتوبر الحالي ويتواجد جمال سالم حارس مرمى المريخ ضمن القائمة التي سيكرمها الرئيس بعد مساهمته في إنجاز منتخب بلاده بالتأهل لنهائيات الأمم الأفريقية، ويأتي التكريم قبل يوم واحد من لقاء القمة السودانية الهلال والمريخ في ختام مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في العاشر من اكتوبر الحالي الأمر الذي قد يهدد مشاركة جمال سالم مع المريخ في القمة حال لم يوفق في العودة سريعاً للخرطوم والمشاركة مع الأحمر في الديربي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  الأشانتي يرغب في التعاقد مع اوكراه بعد انتهاء عقده مع الأحمر 



دخل  نادي أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني طرفاً بقوة في التعاقد مع اوغستين اوكراه نجم  وسط المريخ والذي ينتهي تعاقده مع الأحمر في نوفمبر المقبل، وذكر وسائل  إعلام غانية أن مسئولي الأشانتي أجروا اتصالات مع اوكراه من أجل إعادته من  جديد لكشوفات الأشانتي بعد أن بدأ اللاعب مسيرته في الأشانتي قبل أن ينضم  لفريق بيكهام الذي انتقل منه للعب في الدوري السويدي قبل العودة من جديد  لأفريقيا عبر بوابة المريخ، ويرغب مجلس المريخ في تحديد التعاقد مع اوكراه  بعد انتهاء مشواره مع المريخ لكن المجلس الأحمر قد يجد صعوبات في التجديد  له في ظل تدخل الأشانتي الغاني طرفاً بقوة في صفقة التعاقد مع اللاعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يفتح ملف أصعب مواجهة له فى الممتاز 

فور  انتهاء مباراته امس امام اهلي مدني و التى كسبها بخمسة اهداف مقابل ثلاث  عادت بعثة النادي الى الخرطوم و تم منح لاعبي الفريق راحة ليوم واحد على ان  يعود الجميع لاستئناف التدريبات غداً باذن الله استعداداً لاصعب مباريات  هذا الموسم امام أهلي شندي و المحدد لها الخامس من اكتوبر الجاري باستاد  المريخ من واقع الندية الكبيرة التى تجمع لقاءات الفريقين بالاضافة الى  جودة اداء الاهلاوية لا سيما المهاجم الكبير كلتشي اوسونو الذي يتصدر قائمة  هدافي الممتاز و بفارق قياسي و كبير جداً عن اقرب منافسيه و الذي سيجد  دفاع الاحمر صعوبة كبيرة فى ايقافة بسبب معاناة الدفاع من غياب الثلاثي  امير و على و علاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفــر سليمـــان
( متعة كرة القدم! )

•  قمـة شغف كـرة القـدم يتمثل في إحـراز الإهداف، وكلما إهتزت الشباك خفقت  القلوب فرحا، وتلاعبت الأيادي اللاهية نشوة فرحا بها، وعندما تغيب تنقص كرة  القدم جزء كبير من متعتها.
• وبالأمس تداعت كل سبل المتعة ..وتشكلت في  لوحة رسمها نجوم الزعيم برفقة أولاد عمر ملكية ..فكان تلاقي الزعيم من سيد  الأتيام، وهذا كان كافيا لتكون هناك كرة قدم حقيقية لا تشوبها الشوائب!
•  ومن عجب فقد شهد ذات الملعب فوزا مغشوشا للهلال على أهلي مدني في يوم غابت  فيه شمس العدالة وسفح دمها في قارعة طريق الفشل، ليأتي النجوم ويزيلوا  كلاحة ذلك المشهد بآخر قمة في الجمال.
• كما مباريات الدوري الإنجليزي  المثيرة كان لقاء المريخ وأهلي مدني، فحتى الدقيقة الأخيرة للمباراة كانت  الشباك متاحة أمام رغبة الطرفين في هزها، وكانت شهية اللاعبين مفتوحة عن  آخرها بدوافع مختلفة.
• لم يكن كافيا إحراز هدفين في أول عشرة دقائق من  عمر المباراة ليعبر المريخ مضيفه، ويحسم الجولة قبل أن تستدير دقائقها، فقد  كان لهجوم الأهلي كلمته، ولدفاع المريخ أيضا دوره في تأجيل الحسم!
• لم  تنكسر شوكه فريق الأرض والجمهور بعد أن عاجلهم رمضان عجب بطلعتين الأولى  كانت هدفا من قدمه، والثانيه حصل بها على ركلة جزاء (غير معتادة) بصم بها  الغاني أوغستين أوكرا على هدفه السابع عشر.
• برغم ذلك تحرك شباب أهلي  مدني بحيوية أكبر من لاعبي المريخ، ولعبوا بتركيز أكبر وحاصروا المريخ  كثيرا دون إستستلام برغم أن شباكهم تحمل توقيعين باللون الأحمر، فكان أن  كسبوا ما تبقى من زمن الشوط لمصلحتهم وإن لم يتغير شئ فالمريخ أنهاه متقدما  بهدفين ومستقبلا هدفا بشباكه.
• خلال هذا الشوط تحديدا ظهرت كل سواءت  خط ظهر المريخ سيما في وسطه، حيث تواصل تراجع مستوى قلب الدفاع بطريقة  مخلة، وهي علة لازمت أداء الثنائي ضفر وصلاح نمر الذي يحتاج إلى مراجعة  مستواه لأن ما يقدمه بنظري لا يشفع له بالإستمرار أساسيا، مع علمنا التام  أنه لا يمكن الإستغناء عنه فيما تبقى من مباريات في هذا الموسم.
• حتى  الإطراف لم تكن بمستوى الإجادة، ونرى أن جبرة ظلم وليد بدراليدن بالدفع به  في الطرف الأيمن وتمادى في ظلمه بإخراجه مع بداية شوط اللعب الثاني، ونرى  أنه لم يكن خيارا جيدا لدفاع الفريق الأيمن ولكن كان أيضا يحتاج إلى وقت  آخر في شوط اللعب الثاني!!
• إنتهت الحصة الأولى بهدفين لهدف، وكان ذلك  مقدمة لشوط ثاني تقول القراءات أنه سيكون مختلفا، وفيه الكثير من الإثارة  وقد كان، حيث شهدت دقائقه تسجيل أربعة أهداف ثلاثة للمريخ وأثنين لأصحاب  الأرض.
• السجال الهجومي الذي دار بين مقدمة الفريقين الهجومية كان  مثيرا بحق، ففي الفرقة الحمراء برع بكري المدينة بتحركاته الخطرة والتي  مكنته من وضع بصمته الواضحة على النتيجة الكبيرة بمساعدته رمضان عجب في  إحراز هدف المباراة الأول، وسجل إسمه ضمن قائمة هدافوا المباراة بهدف بديع  وحاسم.
• ثمانية أهداف تضع هذه المباراة أعلى قائمة أكثر مباريات  المنافسة إثارة، لأن الأهداف لم تتوقف طوال زمنها وكانت كل تفاصيل اللقاء  تشير إلى أنها مباراة مختلفة، وأن ثوانيها تحفل كل مرة بالمزيد من المتعة  والإدهاش!
• وإن كان هناك شيئا أضاف للمباراة نوعا من الإثارة برغم أن  الأداء لم يكن كبيرا، فهو التدخلات الفنية الرائعة لفاروق جبرة في شوط  المدربين، أولا بإعادة رمضان عجب إلى الطرف الأيمن برغم عدم رغبته الواضحة  في ذلك ..وبالتدخلات التي منحت المريخ التميز مثل محمد الرشيد وعنكبة الذي  طرد، وحتى عبده جابر!
• كما أننا ومن خلال الأداء في الشوط الثاني وصلنا  أن هناك حديث دار في غرفة تبديل الملابس بين الشوطين، فشهدنا أداء مريخيا  فيه الحماس والقوة والرغبة في إنهاء المباراة حمراء اللون ..وهو ما حدث  بالفعل.
• إنتهت المباراة ..ومحصلتها تشير إلى خماسية مريخية أضافت  ثلاثة نقاط للفريق، وزادت من حظوظه في الظهور بدوري أبطال أفريقيا العام  المقبل إن شاء الله وهذا هو المهم.
في نقاط
• يستطيع هجوم المريخ بقيادة بكري المدينة والساحر الغاني أوغستين أوكرا الوصول إلى شباك المنافسين في أي وقت من أوقات اللعب!
• وكذلك من السهل على صلاح نمر وضفر ومعهم جمال سالم السماح لهجوم الخصم الوصول إلى شباك المريخ في أي وقت من أوقات اللقاء.!
• بخيت خميس وبشرود غير مستحب كاد أن ينسف طموحات الفريق ككل عندما أهدى الأهلاوية هدف التعادل!
• أوكرا لا زال يواصل الرد على منتقديه والمشككين في أحقيته بإرتداء شعار المريخ!
• صراحة بتنا نخشى ضياع اللاعب بوصول عروض كبيرة يمكن أن تدير رأسه وتفقد المريخ محترفا محترما!
•  أوكرا أحرز هدفين من كرتين ثابتتين، ببراعة متناهية تؤكد أنه موهبة نادرة،  وأنه لا زال لديه الكثير من الأسرار التي لم يبح بها عن مستواه الكبير.
• شارك بإستمرار فأكد أنه الأفضل!
• إفتقد وسط المريخ إبراهيم جعفر، وبرغم مجهودات المعلم عمر بخيت وإجتهادات حماد بكري إلا أن الوسط إفتقد للحيوية المطلوبة.
•  إلا أن دخول محمد (النشيط) ..كان له مفعول السحر حيث تحرك بديناميكية  عالية وإستطاع إعادة المريخ لوضع الإنتصار بهدف (معلمين) وبتركيز كبير.
• محمد الرشيد لا يصلح لدكة البدلاء نهائيا عزيزي جبرة.
•  قبل جولتا الختام المطلوب من الملك فاروق مراجعة أداء خط الظهر والحديث  المتواصل مع صلاح نمر تحديدا لأنه من الصعوبة إستبداله حاليا.
• ويتعين  على رمضان عجب القبول باللعب أمام الأهلي شندي والهلال بالطرف الأيمن الذي  لا يحب اللعب فيه لمصلحة المريخ على أن يحصل على وعد قاطع بعدم العودة لهذه  المنطقة مع الموسم الجديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة..نواعم
بقلمي/عبيرالاهليه
لقب ايه الجاي تقول عليه...انت تعرف عن الالقاب ايه
موسم الفساد الهلالي:



من  الواضح جدا ان الموسم السابق الذي انسحب فيه الهلال من الدوري الممتاز عاد  للديار الهلاليه بالساحق والماحق فقررت ادارة بني زرقان كسب معترك التنافس  المحلي هذا الموسم بشتي الطرق المشروعه والغير مشروعه.
هذا الموسم  استحق لقب موسم الفساد الهلالي عن جدارة واستحقاق بسبب الممارسات اللا  اخلاقيه من قبل إدارة الهلال التي وصلت مرحلة عدم المبالاه وعدم الاستحاء  والخجل.
تحدثنا من قبل عن الرقم القياسي لضربات الجزاء التي حصل عليها  الهلال هذا الموسم والتي لم يسبق أن منحت لأي فريق في العالم هذا الكم  المهول من ركلات الجزاء.
حيث انها أصبحت تحتسب بطريقه يخجل منها حتي لاعبي الهلال احيانا ويتوارو خجلا بائن علي وجوههم.
من  الناحيه الاخري لم يكتفي مجلس الهلال بشراء زمم الحكام فقط بل ذهب بهم  الهلع لشراء نتائج المباريات خارج المستطيل قبل أن تلعب المباراة وبالتأكيد  هذا لم نأتي به من عندنا ولكن هذا ما كتبه الصحفي الهلالي المعروف الرشيد  علي عمر حيث تحدث عن جلسة تفاوض بين إدارة الهلال ومدرب مريخ السلاطين بهدف  بيع نتيجة مباراة مريخ الفاشر للهلال إلا أن الاتفاق لم يكتمل بسبب  مزايدات مدرب السلاطين الكوتش محمد الفاتح.
توقعنا أن يثير حديث الرشيد جدلا واسعا علي كل الاصعده الاعلاميه والقانونيه ولكن كان شي لم يكن!
لا إدارة الهلال نفت الواقعه ولامريخ الفاشر تدخل ولا محمد الفاتح اتخذ موقفا لبراءة زمته من هذه التهمه القبيحه.
صمت الناديين والمدرب يعتبر اعترافا ضمنيا بثبوت الواقعه كما تقول القاعده القانونيه
( لاينسب لساكت قول ولكن السكوت في معرض الحاجه الي بيان بيان).
ليكون  سكوت أطراف هذه الواقعه اعترافا بالتحديد لانهم مطالبون ببيان موقفهم  بالاقرار او بالنفي وطالما أنهم لم ينفوها فهذا بيان بحدوث واقعة التفاوض.
واقعة  ضربات الجزاء بالعدد الخرافي وواقعة التواطؤ يكفيان لتحويل شعار الهلال  بدلا من الله الوطن الهلال الي الله الوطن الفساد لأن في الهلال تجسدت كل  قيم الفساد...
والمتابع للأحداث الرياضيه يلاحظ ان هذه المناظر تتكرر كل  موسم من قبل الهلال تارة انسحاب من البطوله وتارة شكاوي كبسوريه فشنكيه  وتارة تزوير مستندات رسميه وتارة تواطؤ لتؤكد هذه التصرفات أخلاق الهلال  الحقيقه ولعل هذا هو السبب الرئيسي لعدم حصول الهلال علي لقب خارجي لأن هذه  الممارسات التي تعودو علي ممارستها محليا لن يستطيعو ممارستها خارجيا.
عزرا المريخ انت اكبر من تتنافس علي لقب يباع
قبل ان يبدا الموسم ..انت تلعب بشرف وامانه
واخلاق عاليه...
نعم  التنافس الخارج يحتاج ان يكون فريقك قوي قالاعيب والرشواي لاتجدي لذا انت  النادي السوداني الوحيد الذي نجح وغيرك رسب مئات المرات ...افريقيا لايوجد  ابوشنب او ابوضنب ولا معتز تنشيطه ولا دقت في الماسوره رجعت للماسوره هدف  في الماسوره يوجد امثال الحيمودي بالبونيه ماباعوا زممهم..
الفساد الهلالي تحدث عنه طارق العشري وريكاردو وغارزيتو والكوكي وكل من درب الهلال ...
سيظل المدعوم صفرا في خارطة التنافس الافريقي...
لدغه اخيره...
يوم عشره سيهرب هلالكم او يذل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك 
 غالبين خمسة وبرضو ما رضيانين ..

*  حقق المريخ المطلوب وجمع ثلاث نقاط مهمة من خصم شرس وقوي ويستحق إحترام كل  المتابعين لمسيرة الممتاز هذا الموسم هو الأهلي أو سيد الأتيام كما يسميه  الرياضيون
* كنا نتوقع بعد إحراز المريخ لهدفين سريعين في العشر دقائق  الأولى من بداية المباراة حملا توقيع رمضان عجب وأوكرا من ركلة جزاء  أُرتكبت مع رمضان .. كنا نتوقع أن يظهر لاعبون المريخ بصورة أفضل ويؤدون  بهدوء وينتشرون في كل ارجاء الملعب ويفرضون سيطرتهم الكاملة على كل مساحات  ملعب الجزيرة وفي المقابل ينهار الأهي مدني ويستسلم بسرعة رافعاً الراية
*  ولكن ما حدث هو العكس تماماً فكان أن واصل المريخ عشوائيته في اللعب وفي  المقابل إنتفض سيد الأتيام بقوة وتقمصت كل لاعبيه روح الشراسة فإندفعوا  مهاجمين المريخ من كل الجبهات خاصة اليمنى التى يتواجد بها وليد بدر الدين  مستغلين مهارة اللاعب الواعد والموهية الكروية فريد سيف الدين وفي المقابل  كان وليد بدر الدين سلبياً وقدم واحدة من اسوأ مبارياته مع المريخ حيث كان  شارداً وإرتكب العديد من الأخطاء في التسليم وفي الإستخلاص حيث كان يرتكب  المخالفات حتى على مستوى الكرات العالية مع فريد سيف الدين قصير القامة
*  بعد المستوى المتراجع لوليد بدر الدين توقعنا أن يقوم جبرة بسحبه مبكراً  ويدفع بشمس الفلاح مكانه على الجبهة اليمنى إلا أن فاروق تفرج على وليد وهو  يشكل خطورة كبيرة على المريخ حتى نهاية الشوط الأول فكان نتيجة عدم  إستبداله أن سجل مهاجم سيد الأتيام الغاني هدفاً من كرة عبرت من جبهة وليد  بدر الدين
* في الشوط الثاني سحب جبرة وليد بدر الدين ودفع مكانه  بالموهبة والفلتة الكروية محمد الرشيد والذي كنا نعتقد أنه مصاب ولا ندري  لماذا لم يدفع به فاروق جبرة منذ البداية مكان كوفي
* وبمناسبة كوفي  نقول للمدرب فاروق جبرة أنه لا يمكن إشراك الغانيان كوفي وأوكرا معاً في  مباراة واحدة لأنهما يؤديان بطريقة واحدة ووجودهما معاً يرهق دفاع المريخ  لغياب المساندة الدفاعية لدى الغانيين ولذلك كان الأجدى مشاركة محمد الرشيد  مكان كوفي منذ البداية وحتى مصعب عمر يعتبر إيجابياً أكثر من كوفي بعد  تراجع مستوى الغاني الفترة الأخيرة
* ونهمس في أذن جبرة ونقول له أن  محمد الرشيد (ما بقعد برة إلا إن كان مصاباً وخارج التمنطاشر) فهذا اللاعب  يتفوق على كوفي وأوكرا من حيث الجدية والإيجابية الكبيرة في طريقة لعبه  زائداً قيامه بمساندة الدفاع بدرجة الإمتياز وفي ذات الوقت قدرته الفائقة  في تمويل المقدمة الهجومية ومحمد الرشيد من النادر جداً جداً أن تخرج من  قدمه تمريرة خاطئة ولذلك نعتقد أن مشاركته مفيدة أكثر من كوفي
* كنا  نتوقع دخول شمس الفلاح مكان وليد بدر الدين على الطرف اليمين حتى يحافظ  جبرة على خطورة المقدمة الهجومية بوجود رمضان بجانب بكري المدينة لأنهما  كانا يؤديان بطريقة ممتازة ولكن فاروق فاجأنا بإرجاع رمضان عجب لخانة الطرف  اليمين مما أدى لشلل كبير في المقدمة الهجومية لأن كوفي لم يكن في يومه  ووضح أن لياقته البدنية متدنية جداً ولا تسعفه على المشاركة فكان أن خسر  جبرة فرصة إستبدال بسبب كوفي
* أُصيب رمضان عجب فكان أن دفع جبرة بعنكبة  وأمر حماد بكري بالرجوع للعب في خانة الطرف اليمين وأفقد الوسط لاعباً  حيوياً ومهماً يجيد إنتزاع الكرات والتمرير وكان يعاون عمر بخيت والذي بذل  مجهوداً كبيراً بإرجاع حماد للدفاع
* كنا نتوقع دخول شمس الفلاح للمرة  الثانية مكان رمضان المصاب لأن رجوع حماد بكري للعب مكان رمضان منح  الأفضلية للاعبي الأهلي ليسيطروا على منطقة الوسط وتحرك علي السيد في  مساحات واسعة وقدم لاعبو وسط الأهلي مستوى راقٍ وجميل فرضوا به سيطرتهم على  مجريات المباراة
* عنكبة لم يكمل ربع الساعة داخل الملعب ليتم طرده  بالبطاقة الحمراء لإرتكابه مخالفة عنيفة مع مدافع سيد الأتيام وجدي عبود  ليبعد حكم كوستي كركة عنكبة من الملعب بالحمراء مباشرةً
* دفاع المريخ  لم يكن بالصورة المطلوبة وإهتز أداءه أكثر من مرة بسبب عدم وجود ساتر دفاعي  في الوسط فكان من الطبيعي أن يعدل الأهلي النتيجة عن طريق مدافعه رحال من  خطأ كبي لبخيت خميس الذي فشل في إبعاد كرة سهلة فعبرت منه لحاتم رحال  المندفع من الخلف والذي سدد من زاوية ضيقة هدف تعادل للأهلي
* دفع جبرة  بالمهاجم عبده جابر والذي ظل يؤكد كل يوم أنه ليس بالمهاجم الذي يُعتمد  عليه ولا يمكن أن يشكل الإضافة النوعية المطلوبة ونقول أن المقدمة الهجومية  في المريخ حالياً لا يوجد بها لاعب قادر على تشكيل إضافة كبيرة الفريق  بغيابه سوى بكري المدينة ورمضان عجب فقط
* عبده جابر لاعب ضعيف البنية ورغم ذلك يصر على عدم التخلص من الكرة فيحتفظ بها وهو لا يقوى على مقارعة خصومه فيفقدها بسرعة
*  عدل الأهلي النتيجة وتفوق المريخ بهدف الموهبة محمد الرشيد ثم أردف بهدف  بكري المدينة ليفاجيء الأهلي المريخ بهدف عجيب ونادر من دائرة الوسط وكان  السيد جمال سالم خارج ملعبه حيث ذهب ليحتفل مع زملائه بالهدف الرابع ولحظة  وصوله مرماه وجد الكرة في إنتظاره داخل الشباك مما يكشف حجم الفوضى وعدم  جدية هذا اليوغندي وبعدها تمكن الغاني أوكرا من وضع المريخ في المقدمة  بإرتياح بالهدف الخامس من ضربة ثابتة
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* اللاعب عنكبة أقدم على تصرف قبيح وهو يتعرض للطرد بواسطة الحكم كركة قبل أن يمضي على دخوله ربع ساعة
*  عنكبة خذل الجمهور ومدربه وهو يرتكب خطأ كان ثمنه طرده من الملعب مما يعكس  عدم جدية اللاعب ويبدو أن عنكبة يريد الإبتعاد حتى نهاية الموسم بما في  ذلك مباريات كأس السودان
* حارس المريخ جمال سالح ظل حجم الفوضى التى  يمارسها في إرتفاع مستمر من يومٍ لآخر وبالأمس كان يمرر الكرة لزملائه حتى  وإن كانوا في وضع حرج وبجانب لاعبي الأهلي بجانب إرسال الكرة بطريقة غريبة  وعلى مستوى منخفض مما يُمكِن لاعبي الخصم من السيطرة عليها بسرعة
* وحتى  هدف سيد الأتيام الثالث كشف إستهتار اليوغندي حينما هرول إلى وسط الملعب  ليهنيء زملاءه بالهدف الرابع .. لاحظوا الهدف الرابع وليس هدف فوز ثمين في  آخر ثواني المباراة .. والنتيجة كانت حينها أربعة أهداف للمريخ مقابل هدفين  لسيد الأتيام ليتمكن الأهلي من إحراز الهدف الثالث وهو خارج المرمى يمارس  التسكع من وسط الملعب إلى مرماه وعلى مهله وكان يمكن لفرقة الأهلي تعديل  النتيجة لولا أن الغاني أوكرا أحرز الهدف الخامس
* جمال سالم يؤدي  بإستهتار واضح ولا أحد يتصدى لحسمه وزجره حتى يترك هذه الفوضى وبالأمس كان  يمكن أن يفقد المريخ نقطتين بسببه ويدخل مباراة أهلي شندي بوضع حرج جداً
*  جائزة نجم المباراة ذهبت لعمر بخيت والذي قدم مباراة كبيرة وبجانب المعلم  الصغير نعتقد أن بكري كان نجماً بارزاً وقدم مباراة كبيرة حيث صنع لرمضان  الهدف الأول وسجل بنفسه هدفاً جميلاً من مجهود فردي كبير والعقرب بدأ  يستعيد مستواه بسرعة ويستحق التكريم من أهل المريخ
* فرقة الأهلي تستحق  التقدير والإحترام والتحية على مستوياتها الراقية والأنيقة والحلوة ونهمس  في أُذن نجم سيد الأتيام علي السيد ونقول له أنت لاعب صاحب موهبة عالية فلا  تشغل نفسك وتشغل زملاءك بالحديث المستمر مع الحكام

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور جدا حبيبنا كسلاااااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

  الأشانتي يرغب في التعاقد مع اوكراه بعد انتهاء عقده مع الأحمر 



دخل  نادي أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني طرفاً بقوة في التعاقد مع اوغستين اوكراه نجم  وسط المريخ والذي ينتهي تعاقده مع الأحمر في نوفمبر المقبل، وذكر وسائل  إعلام غانية أن مسئولي الأشانتي أجروا اتصالات مع اوكراه من أجل إعادته من  جديد لكشوفات الأشانتي بعد أن بدأ اللاعب مسيرته في الأشانتي قبل أن ينضم  لفريق بيكهام الذي انتقل منه للعب في الدوري السويدي قبل العودة من جديد  لأفريقيا عبر بوابة المريخ، ويرغب مجلس المريخ في تحديد التعاقد مع اوكراه  بعد انتهاء مشواره مع المريخ لكن المجلس الأحمر قد يجد صعوبات في التجديد  له في ظل تدخل الأشانتي الغاني طرفاً بقوة في صفقة التعاقد مع اللاعب.



ذهاب اوكرا وجابسون عن المريخ ذنب يتحمله المجلس فقط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هذا رايى
بدرالدين الفاتح
اربعة عصافير بخمسة اهداف !!

*سقوط  الانسان ليس فشلا لكن الفشل ان يبقى حيث سقط ..والعقبات هى الاشياء  المخفيه التى تراها عندما ترفع عينيك عن الهدف ..(حكمة )غالية دفع بها (حنا  مور (لاستنهاض الهمم وشد العزيمة واشاعة روح الاصرار والتحدى .
*حكمت جسدها المريخ فى مباراة الامس (لم يسمح للفشل بالتسلل..وحارب اليأس والتشاؤوم باداء مميز اهله لتحقيق اغلى انتصار .
*انتصار كسر حاجز الصمت والوجوم والعبوس واعاد الابتسامة لجماهير المريخ التى كادت ان تنسى صورتها .
*انتصار غالى ضرب به اربعة عصافير بخمسة اهداف .
*العصفور الاول اعاد التوازن للفريق قبل مواجهتى الحسم امام الهلال واهلى شندى .
*العصفور  الثانى ازاح هلال الابيض والخرطوم من سباق المنافسة على المركز الثانى  وحافظ على حظوظة كاملة فى المنافسة على المركز الثانى .
*العصفور الثالث الاصرار والعزيمة وقوة الارادة التى كسر بها الاحمر التعادل الذى كان يسيطر على المباراة وحوله لانتصار عريض.
*العصفور  الرابع عودة بكرى المدينه للتسجيل وهذه تمثل اكبر دفعة معنوية للعقرب  لتقديم افضل ماعنده فى مواجهتى القمة فى الدورى والكاس.
*عودة المريخ بنقاط مدنى تعنى اعادة تخطيط روليت الممتاز وحسم الاندية التى تطاولت عليه .
*ويعنى حسم البوار الذى سيطر على الفرقة الحمراء فى المباريات السابقه ومنعها من التقدم والانتصار .
*الفوز  على الاهلى مدنى قضى على حظوظ هلال الابيض فى منافسة الزعيم فالاثنان لن  يبلغا نقاط المريخ حتى لو فاز فى جميع مبارياتهما فاعلى سقف يمكن ان يصلا  اليه (72)..بينما وصل الزعيم الى النقطة (74).
*اما اهلى شندى فلا يشكل خطرا كبيرا على المريخ اذا لعب المريخ بذات الجدية والحماس الذى لعب بهما امام اهلى مدنى ؟
*الدفعة  المعنوية التى كسبها الاحمر فى مباراة الامس ستساعده على كسب النمور  بالخرطوم وتؤهله لتقديم مستوى مميز فى ختام الدورى والكاس
*عموما انتصار الزعيم النموذجى سيقضى على الخمال الذى انتظم فى المجتمع المريخى وسيساعد فى احداث حراك وسط الجماهير .
*الجماهير التى ساندت الزعيم فى مدنى ستحضر بكثافة فى مباراة النمور الحاسمه .
متفرقات
*كالعادة ختم الساحر الغانى على صفحة سيدالاتيام ووقع على فرمان الانتصار الغالى .
*الساحر الغانى ثانى هدافى الممتاز سجل فى تسعة اندية ..وكانت لاهداف الكلمة العليا فى انتصارات المريخ .
*اهداف اوكر الحاسمه كفلت للمريخ (36) نقطة من اصل (39)نقطة ... (12)انتصار من (13) مباراة .
*تسجيل الغانى يعنى فوز المريخ والمباراة الوحيده التى سجل فيها ولم ينتصر المريخ كانت امام هلال الابيض .
*الساحر الغانى كلمته مابتنزل الارض ابدا .
*انتصار  المريخ على اهلى مدنى ابعد هلال الابيض والخرطوم من دائرة المنافسة على  المركز الثانى ..فاعلى سقف يمكن ان يصلا اليه (72)نقطة.
* بيلاتشى قال ان ان احد اسباب اقالته ربما يكون (عيونه الخضراء)..والله ياكردنه بالغت .
*كان تعملوا ليهو عدسات لاصقه .
*اول مرة اعرف ان العيون الخضر لها اثر فى التدريب .
* لون العين ودوره فى اعادة بناء الفكر التدريبى محاضرة قيمه يبقدمها فضيله الدكتور اشرف الكاردينال .
*ماهى علاقة لون عيون بلاتشى بضعف دفاع الهلال .
*كردنة ماسمعت بالرجل الاخضر رمز القوة فى امريكا .
*من يريد فريقا من الشباب لايستجلب سادمبا وطلبت افضل ثلاثة لاعبين محلين لكن تم استقدام الاسوأ..(تصريحات عنيفة لمدرب الهلال ).
*قالو صهيب الثعلب فى اول مران لسادمبا ناداه بهعم سادمبا .
*سادمبا اكبر من صهيب بقرابة العشرين عاما ..(معقوله ياكردنه ) وبرضوا تقول العيون الخضر لها اثر على التدريب .
*طيب الجاب الوالد سادمبا والولد صهيب تكون عيون لونا شنو .
*ده لو كانت عنده عيون اصلا .
*اكيد اكيد مخفية بنظاره قعر كبايه .
*ياركردن نظرية العيون الخضر (طفتها )العيون الحوص .
*طااااخ اتحوصى .
*الاخضر قيافة ما بيعرف تسجيلات الهيافه .
*طاااخ لدغة العقرب تنشيط للسم النقوع واستعداد للدغة الكبرى فى ختام الممتاز والكاس .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
احمد محمد احمد
المريخ فاضي..!

*ذهب  برهان ومحسن، وجاء جبرة مدربا، وانتوني هاي متفرجا حتي الان، فما الذي  تغير في المريخ..ذات العك الكروي وذات الاخطاء البليدة التي تجعل من شباكه  مستباحة أمام كل الخصوم..؟!
*لقد كنا نعلم أن ذهاب برهان ليس حلا لمشكلة المريخ، وقد قلناها في حينها أن الجهاز الفني جزء من معضلة الزعيم لكنه ليس كل المعضلة.
*فالمريخ يعاني من ضعف مستوى لاعبيه، ولايحظى باي تمييز من الاجانب، وبعض عناصره أفضل منهم من يلعبون لاندية الذيلية في الدوري...!
*ولولا  بعض النجوم، مثل رمضان عجب وامير كمال وبكري المدينة، وغيرهم من النجوم  البارزين، سواء الذي يشاركون أو حرمتهم الاصابة من المشاركة بجانب الايقاف،  لولا هولاء لكان الزعيم في مركز متأخر..!
*لان المريخ مع ضعف مردود  لاعبيه يعاني من ضعف واضح في القيادة الادارية، ويكفي تواضعا أن عبد الصمد  محمد عثمان الذي لا علاقة له بالكرة، من قريب أو بعيد يتحكم في رئاسة  القطاع الرياضي بل ويتحكم في ادارة النادي لانه يدفع منصرفات التدريبات..!
*لقد  تاكدنا تماما، بعد نتيجة مباراة الأمس امام الأهلى مدني أن الزعيم في حاجة  الى انتفاضة ..وفي حاجة الى ثورة، تصلح كل الاخطاء القاتلة التي دمرته  وجعلت نتائجه مخجلة لاتشبه تاريخ النادي الكبير...!
*فقد أصبح سهلا جدا  أن تهتز شباك الزعيم في اي مباراة كما حدث بالامس امام الأهلى مدني الذي لم  يجد صعوبة في احراز 3 اهداف ولولا ستر الله وكرمه لخرج الزعيم خاسرا  للنتيجة..!
*ومصيبة المريخ للعلم ليست في نتائجه السابق، فما حدث قد ذهب  مع الريح وانتهي، وبطولة الدوري ضاعت وانتهى امرها، لكن المصيبة في  القادم..لان المريخاب حتي الان يغردون بعيدا عن اسباب الاخفاق ويركزون على  النقاط الهامشية ..!
*لقد قلنا من قبل ونكررها اليوم أن المريخ يتراجع  على كافة الاصعدة وأنه في حاجة إلى (قعاد واطة) ومصالحة مع النفس ومناقشة  اسباب الاخفاق بكل صراحة!
*لكن مع الاسف فان حسابات المريخ اصبحت تعتمد  على المصالح الشخصية فقط وعلى لغة (زولى وزولك)، وأصبح الدفاع عن حقوقه  خارج اهتمام اهله..!
*لذلك ليس غريبا أن تتراجع نتائجه وأن يقدم اسوا مبارياته وأن يتلقى اسوا هزائمه عبر التاريخ..!
*وبعد كل ذلك يأتي من يقول لك، أن القادم أحلى...!! مع أن القادم أسوا قياسا بمعطيات المشاهد التي نتابعها على مسرح المريخ الان!
*والخوف  أن القادم يكون اسوأ من هذا الحاضر المقرف..لان المريخ فاضي..على طريقة  (كيسو فاضي) ..فهو فاضي من اللاعبين اصحاب القلب الحار وفاضي من الاداريين  اصحاب الحكمة وملئ بالاجندة والصراعات وأصحاب المصالح..!
*وليس هنالك حل سوى أن ننتظر الفرج من السماء..اما شعب المريخ فان حالته أصبحت ميئوس منها..!
*وربنا كريم..!
بقايا مداد
*مجتمع المريخ باكمله يشارك حاليا في نحر الزعيم واضعافه..!
*لان الزعيم يعاني من ضعف مستوى العناصر التي ترتدي شعاره، بينما يظن الاغلبية العظمى أن العلة دائما في الجهاز الفني.
*ربما  يكون انتوني هاي مدربا ناجحا، وربما يمتلك مفتاح حل كل المشاكل الفنية  لكنه ايضا لن ينجح في وجود انصاف المواهب الا عن طريق الحظ والصدفة فقط.
*ومع  الخلل الفني لابد من معالجة الخلل الاداري، وتسليم ادارة الفريق لمن هو  قادر على ادارة الفريق وتطويره وقادر على تجهيز اللاعبين معنويا للمباريات.
*بينما المريخ الان يقوده عبد الصمد، الذي يتحمل جزء كبير من مسئولية الاخفاق الذي يعيشه الزعيم حاليا دون أن ندخل في التفاصيل..!
*حتي  الذين يدافعون عن عبد الصمد، يقولون أن (يدفع)، وعلى الرغم من وجود بعض  التضليل في هذه المعلومة لكن هل أصبحت ادارة الفريق لمن يدفع المال أم لمن  يكون له المقدرة على القيادة..؟ ويكون (زول كورة)..!
*فما دام أن البعض يدافع عن من يدفع، فعليه أن يتحمل النتائج السلبية والمستوى المتواضع الذي يقدمه الفريق.
*كل  شي في المريخ أصبح (مال) فقط، مع أن الزعيم في يوم من الأيام كان يعاني  ماليا حتي من عدم وجود قيمة ترحيل اللاعبين لكن كان لديه طعم خاص وكان  فريقا مميزا..؟!
*فهل المريخ الذي تهتز شباكه أمام اندية محلية، يمكن أن  نصفها بالتواضع مع كامل احترامنا لها، بالخمسة والثلاثة اهداف، ويفقد نقاط  بالجملة، هل يمكن أن نصفه بالتميز..؟!
*أين التميز والمريخاب قبل 6  جولات من نهاية البطولة وأكثر يتخوفون على الفريق من فقدان المركز الثاني  في سابقة لم تحصل عبر التاريخ..؟!
*فمن الذي يتحمل هذا التواضع في النتائج والطموح ياعزيزي عبد الصمد محمد عثمان..؟!
*لقد  ضاع المريخ فنيا واداريا، وأصبح هينا ولينا في زمن المهازل..فصار يخسر  داخل الميدان وخارجه وضعيفا امام خصومه مع انه الأسد..وغيره مجرد ضباع  جبانة وضعيفة كمان..!
*ولولا ضعف المريخ، لما فاز الوصيف بلقب الدوري الممتاز دون وجه حق، بعد أن صعد على اكتاف الباطل ليصبح بطلا بينما المريخ يتفرج..!
*بل ووصل الأمر اكثر من ذلك، بنقل افراح البطولة المسروقة، عبر قناة النيل الازرق امس في استفزاز واضح لشعب الصفوة.
*لكن كيف لنا أن نلوم النيل الازرق، اذا كان المريخ نفسه يفرط في حقه ويقف متفرجا على ظلمه..!
*فبدلا  من البكاء على تصرف القناة، علينا أن نسال أنفسنا ماذا فعلنا لرفع الظلم  عن الزعيم وماذا انجزنا لمحاربة الفساد والمفسدين في الدوري..؟!
*وماذا  فعل مجلسنا الهمام الذي اكتفي باصدار بيان مثل المجالس التي سبقته عقب  فضيحة استاد مدني التي هدد فيها وتوعد بانه لن يشارك في الدوري الا اذا  عادت العدالة لمجراها..!
*ورغم أن العدالة لم تعود، ورغم أن الهلال نقاط  الاهلى مدني من المكتب، لكن المريخ شارك كأن شيئا لم يكن ليثبت أنه بيانه  كان للاستهلاك فقط وخربشة على حائط صلب..!
*ماذا فعل المريخاب، للجنة التحكيم التي ظلت تتستهدف الزعيم مباراة بعد مباراة، وظلت تنحاز للوصيف بطريقة مخجلة..؟!
*ماذا فعل شعب المريخ للنجومي عندما استفز الزعيم بتصريحات مباشرة عبر وسائل الاعلام..؟!
*وماذا فعل لصلاح أحمد صالح الذي لم يتردد في السخرية من الزعيم وتمجيد الهلال بطريقة غير مباشرة وتاكيد احقيته بالبطولة.
*مع ان الهلال نال البطولة بعرق حكام لجنة صلاح، وبالفساد الذي فاحت رائحته وعمت السودان والدول المجاورة..؟!
*ثم نسأل : ماذا فعل المريخ في قضية شيبوب الذي انتزعه الهلال وسرقه من كشوفات الزعيم..؟!
*ثم  بعد كل ذلك : نسأل لماذا يخسر المريخ بطولة الدوري الممتاز مع أن السؤال  يفترض أن يكون : كيف يفوز المريخ ببطولة الدوري الممتاز في ظل هذا التواضع  الاداري والفني..؟!
*فالمريخ لم يدفع فيه احد ثمن فاتورة النتائج  السلبية وتواضعه سوى برهان ومحسن سيد لسبب بسيط أن رمي الشماعة على  المدربين دائما سهل..؟!
*من المساخر أن الفريق الذي دربه 5 مدربين ، حتي الان، فاز ببطولة الدوري ..!
*فكيف حقق الوصيف الفوز بالبطولة يا صلاح أحمد صالح، وادارته تعترف بين كل فترة واخري بتواضع مردود المدربين ومستوى الفريق..؟!
*لقد فاز الهلال بسبب حكامك ياصلاح...لانك وجدت المريخ ضعيفا في قراراته مع الأسف الشديد..!
*لكن وكما يقولون : شدة وبتزول... وسيأتي اليوم الذي يجد فيه الزعيم من ينتفضون لاجله وليس لاجل المال والرجال..!
*حليل المريخ..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
البطل الحقيقي !

خماسية  رائعة ومستحقة سجلها المريخ فى شباك اهلي مدنى سيد الايتام ختم بها  مبارياته فى الولايات وكذلك عزز من خلالها وجوده فى المركز الثاني يؤهله  للمشاركة فى دورى الابطال ,, نعلم ان كثير من جماهير المريخ قد لاتقف كثيرا  عند الاهداف الخمسة التى تبادل تسجيلها نجوم المريخ فى لقاء الامس  وسيذهبوا مباشرة بالنقاش الغاضب والانفعال السريع نحو الاهداف الثلاثة التى  ولجت شباك المريخ خاصة وانها حبست الانفاس وزادت من الضغوط على اللاعبين  والجماهير على حد سواء ,, ولكن نعتقد ان التوقف عند اهداف اهلي مدنى  والانشغال بها فيه ظلم كبير على لاعبي المريخ وعدم تقدير للظروف التى يمر  بها المريخ ولازال من اصابات وايقافات وصراعات داخلية احبطت اللاعبين  واغتالت روحهم المعنوية والقتالية مما افقدهم فى وقت سابق نقاطا ثمينة حدت  من تقدم الفريق واسقطته من حسابات المنافسة على الاحتفاظ بلقب الدورى  الممتاز ,, نعلم انه ليس من الطبيعى ان تهتز شباك المريخ بهذه السهولة كما  حدث بالامس خاصة الهدف الثالث الرائع الذى سجله لاعب الاهلي وجدى عبود بعد  اقل من دقيقة من الهدف الرابع الرائع الذى سجله بكرى المدينة بمجهود فردى  رائع اكد به على موهبته فى المراوغة والتسجيل من اضيق الزاويا وكأنه اراد  بالامس ان يرد على اعلام المريخ وعلى الجماهير بانه لازال قادرا على العطاء  وتسجيل الاهداف وان ظروف الاصابة والايقاف هى التى حالت دون ان يستمر فى  المنافسة على لقب الهداف .

قدم دفاع المريخ صورة سيئة جدا ولعب  باعصاب الجماهير خاصة فى الشوط الثانى الذى توالت فيه مجموعة من الاخطاء  الفردية التى نثق بان الكابتن فاروق جبره سيعطيها جل اهتمامه وتقديره  واخضاعها للمعالجة السريعة قبل مواجهة اهلي شندى فى امدرمان,, حيث سيكون  هناك اكثر من خيار امام المدرب جبره لسد الثغرات التى ظهرت فى لقاء الامس  واقصد هنا الطرف الشمال ( بخيت خميس ) الذى لم يكن في يومه وكان معبرا  لهجوم الاهلي وسببا مباشرا فى الهدف الثانى الذى عادل به الاهلي النتيجة فى  الشوط الثانى قبل ان ينتفض هجوم المريخ ويمطر شباك الاهلي بالثالث والرابع  والخامس .

انتصار المريخ على الاهلي له قيمة فنية كبيرة وكذلك قيمة  معنوية لانه عزز من وضع المريخ على المركز الثانى وازال تقريبا كل الضغوط  التى كان يعانى منها المريخ قبل المباراة ,, فهو ليس انتصار على الاهلي  داخل الملعب فحسب وانما هزيمة ايضا لكل من وقف وراء الحرب النفسية على  لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفنى مما اضطر المدرب على الغاء الحصة التدريبية  الرئيسية عند وصول البعثة الحمراء الى مدنى ,,

لعب سيد الاتيام  باعصاب هادئه لانه لم يكن لديه مايخسره بعدما ضمن نقاط البقاء واللعب تحت  اضواء الدورى الممتاز فى موسمه القادم و اظهر نجومه تفوقا واضحا على المريخ  وكانوا مصدر خطورة على الشباك الحمراء حتى الدقيقة الاخيرة من المباراة  بينما زادت الضغوط على لاعبي المريخ وجماهيره بعدما عادل الاهلي النتيجة  وكاد ان يكسر التعادل بفرصة ذهبية ابعدها جمال سالم باعجوبة ,, قبل ان يصحو  وسط هجوم المريخ ووسطه وينقذ فريقه فى ربع الساعة الاخيرة التى كانت فاصلا  من الاثارة والقوة اضفت على المباراة قدرا كبيرا من التشويق لجماهير  الفريقين ,, فالمريخ منذ فترة طويلة تقريبا لم يتمكن من تسجيل خمسة اهداف  فى ملاعب الولايات .

التحية للكابتن فاروق جبره وهو ينجح فى قيادة  المريخ لتحقيق سلسلة من الانتصارات المهمة عززت من وضع المريخ فى المركز  الثانى ,, الا ان الفوز على اهلي مدنى بالتاكيد ليس نهاية المطاف وانما رفع  من معنويات اللاعبين وهم على اعتاب مواجهة مهمة ضد اهلي شندى ومن ثم  مواجهة الهلال فى قمة الدورى الممتاز ,, قبل ان تتحول معركة المنافسة من  المستطيل الاخضر الى خارجه وانتظار قرار لجنة الاستئنافات حول قضية المتمرد  شيبوب لمعرفة من هو البطل الحقيقي !

*

----------


## elsmani ali

*هيثم كابو

العتب مرفوع

نيران (صديدة) !

* لم يكن بمقدور الأمل عطبرة أمس امتلاك جرأة إحراز هدف في مرمي الهلال إلا عبر نيران (صديقة)، ويُحمد لمهاجمي الفريق العطبراوي أنهم لم يستطيعوا استخراج كرة أبو عاقلة قبل معانقتها شباك الوصايفة معلنة عن (هدف أول مغلوط) لم يُقلِق المهزوم؛ فكل المعطيات تشير بجلاء أن المباراة محسومة مبكراً لصالح (المدعوم) ..!
* تتنوع (الدعوم) وموت الدوري (المنحاز) واحد ..!
* كل الذين فرحوا لهدف الأمل الأول لا يعرفون قدرة الهلال على الأمل ..!
* الأمل لا يستطيع الوقوف أمام الهلال ولو لإلقاء التحية ..!
* استمتعنا أمس بالتحايا؛ والنيران الصديقة؛ والشوارع العريضة و(الهدايا) ..!
* مباراة الوصايفة مع الأمل كانت (مباراة هدايا) ..!
* لم يكن بوسع الأمل أمس التفكير في التعادل ناهيك عن الفوز؛ ولكننا كنا نتوقع من الفهود أن يغلقوا الشوارع المؤدية إلي مرماهم فالثلاث نقاط لا يحتاج انتزاعها إلي خمسة أهداف ..!
* لم يقلق هدف الأمل الذي أحرزه الوصايفة في مرماهم لاعبي الهلال بقدر ما أنه أزعج الأمل !.
* بعد الهدف تراجع الأمل بصورة مخيفة حتى ظننا أنه سينسحب من المباراة خوفاً من غضب الهلال ..!
* الفهود يتحولون أمام الوصايفة إلي (حملان وديعة) في الأوقات العادية؛ فما بالك بمباراة يريد الوصايفة من خلال نتيجتها حسم الدوري (المنحاز) ..!
* لن نقول أن لاعبي الأمل دخلوا لقاء الأمس (يجرجرون أقداهم للخروج بأكبر هزيمة)، ولكن ما نستطيع تأكيده تماماً أن (دافع الهلال كان كبير) ..!
* الدافع دائماً ما يحسم مثل هذه المباريات ..!
* للهلال (دافع معروف)؛ بينما دخل الأمل المباراة لا تهمه كيفية مجرياتها والنتيجة التي ستخرج بها وترك لاعبوه الأمر للظروف ..!
* ما تهتموا (للحكام) ظروف بتعدي؛ طبيعة الدنيا زي الموج تجيب وتودي ..!
* لو كان مجلس إدارة الإتحاد العام منصفاً لمنح كأس الدوري (المنحاز) هذا العام للجنة التحكيم ..!
* طالما أن الحكام (المؤثرين) يفوزون بنجومية المباراة، فلماذا لا نمنحهم كأس البطولة فقد كانت الكلمة العليا في هذا الموسم للصافرة؛ (فكم من منتصر خسر نقاطه، وكم من نقاط كسبتها فرقاً خاسرة) ..!
* إن كان ما يفعله معظم الحكام في المباريات (أخطاء عادية) فذلك يؤكد حقيقة أنهم (أناس ما عاديين) ..!
* لم يغادر أهلي مدني الملعب أمس وأكمل مباراته أمام الزعيم رغم هزيمته بخماسية لأن (سيد الأتيام) فريق كبير يؤمن بالخسارة داخل الملعب ولكنه لا يقبل الظلم والقهر وجور الحكام ..!
* عودة السموأل للتحكيم بعد فضيحة مباراة الأهلي مدني والهلال تعني أن كرة القدم لم تعد (مدورة) ونتائج الدوري تحسمها (الأخطاء المتكررة) .!
* لا تقل أن السموأل أدار (لقاء) الأهلي والهلال؛ ولكن قل أن السموأل أدار (أخطاء) الوصايفة وسيد الأتيام في مباراة غريبة الأطوار أكدت للجميع أن الدوري (المنحاز) يحسم أمر بطولته الحكام ..!
* نتمنى الأ يكون نجم الهلال والمنتخب السعودي ياسر القحطاني قد شاهد المباراة الفضيحة للهلال وأهلي مدني لأن القحطاني إذا سُئل فإنه لا يرحم في الإجابات ويكفي ما كشفه لنا عن الدوري والهلال السوداني..!
* القحطاني زول نصيحة و(البلاوي عارفها سيحة) ..!
* طبيعي جداً أن يفوز الوصايفة في معظم مباريات الدوري طالما أنهم يمتلكون دافع قوي ..!
* الملاحظ أن الوصايفة يغادرون البطولات الإفريقية بسرعة ولم يسبق لهم الفوز بأي لقب ربما لأن الدافع القاري عندهم ضعيف ..!
* لن يستطيع الوصايفة مغادرة (مربع الصفر المقيم) حتى لو قاموا بتقوية الدافع لأنهم يفتقدون ثقافة البطولات ..!
* أسوأ مافي بطولة الدوري (المنحاز) روائحها النتة التي أزكمت الأنوف وسدت النفوس ..!
* نيران الوصايفة (الصديقة) لم تحرق شباكهم بقدر ما أحرقت منافسهم، وفعلاً نيران (الصديق) تنزل برداً وسلاماً في (لحظة الضيق) ..!
* الإتحاد العام يتفرج وبطولة الدوري المنحاز دخلت في أمر (ضيق) ..!
* هدف الأمل أمس جاء عن طريق نيران (صديدة) ..!
* الصديد معروف أنه مادة ذات رائحة نتنة و(الدوري المنحاز كذلك) ..!
* إن كان الصديد يتكون من خلايا  وكريات الدَّم البيضاء الميتة بعد محاربتها للبكتيريا المسببة للإلتهابات؛ فإن الدوري المنحاز يتكون من خلايا عدالة ميتة وكريات تحامل بيضاء والنتيجة فقدان البطولة لقيمتها بسبب الظلم وضربات الجزاء ..!
* هذه الرائحة النتنة التي تضاعفت أمس عند خروجها من جثة الدور المنحاز ليست وليدة الأسابيع الأخيرة، فمنذ بدأية الموسم أكتشف الناس القذارة؛ و(القصة وما فيها رأية وصفارة) ..!
* كل من شاهد جماهير المريخ قبل حوالي ثمانية أشهر وهي ترتدي (الكمامات) بالقلعة الحمراء في مباراة الزعيم أمام النيل شندي تأكد تماماً أن (المرض) فتك ببطولة الدوري (المنحاز)، و(العدوى) أنتشرت كالنار فوق الهشيم؛ وتمددت أورام الفساد (السرطانية) لتزكم الروائح النتنة الأنوف، فالعلة لم تعد في هوان الإتحاد العام وسيطرة العصبة الهلالية، فالمخطط (القذز) المتجدد أشد خطورة مما تفعله لجنة التحكيم المركزية، و(الوباء) أكبر من نقض الأهداف الصحيحة بلا أدنى حياء والتصدق على (هلال الحكام) بركلات الجزاء ..!
* ارتدى الصفوة يومها (الكمامات) ليبعثوا برسالة للجميع مفادها أن (روائح الفساد) عمت الأرجاء، وانحياز الحكام للهلال ومنحه ركلات الجزاء (الوهمية) وتعطيل منافسيه بعدم احتساب أهدافهم الصحيحة لم يعد أمراً مستتراً يحدث مرة ويغيب في الأخرى؛ ولكنه للأسف تحول إلى (سيناريو راتب) يتنوع في الأساليب الملتوية وتتجدد خلاياه عقب كل مباراة؛ ولجنة التحكيم تدافع عن حكامها بالباطل رغم أنهم تسببوا منذ الأسابيع الأولى في تغيير مسار المنافسة، و(اتحاد مجدي شمس الدين عامل أضان الحامل طرشة) ..!
* نبارك للوصايفة فوزهم أمس على الأمل فقد كان الدافع كبير، و(ترحموا على الدوري وكرموا الحكام وصفقوا للإتحاد العام) ..!
نقش أخير
* من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه
ما لجرح بميت إيلام ..!
*

----------

